# Official thread:[email protected] November 5 2004



## unBULLievable

Ok.
Here we go again!

Bulls-Nets and the most anticipated game of the season is here!
Finally it's opening night.

matchups?
My guess is

Chandler vs.Collins
Deng vs. EWilliams
Nocioni vs. Jefferson
Piatkowski vs. Mercer
Hinrich vs. Vaughn


Prediction??

Nets-75
Bulls-79


:yes:


----------



## Rhyder

I predict a Bulls Dubya

Chicago 87
New Jersey 83

Both teams shooting around 40% from the field. Here we go!


----------



## fl_flash

Boy. I don't know about this game... I saw a couple of the nets preseason games and they didn't look all that bad. They all move well without the ball and every player out there is unselfish and they know their role in that offense. The Nets do all the things on offense that the Bulls are terrible at on defense. I can see long strectches of the game where there are five bulls players guarding three Nets players and all they've got to do is find the two open guys for easy looks. If NJ can knock down their open looks, they'll win and win fairly easily. I'd feel a lot better about this game if we had Curry and Davis. NJ doesn't have a lot of frontcourt size and it would have been nice to have those two for low post scoring (Curry) and defense (Davis).

It's been a long summer... Let the games begin!


----------



## Hustle

Bulls 86
Nets 79

All we have to do is focus on Jefferson.
If Mercer, Williams, and Collins beat us so be it.


----------



## PC Load Letter

I'm always stoked for the opener, no matter how much we may suck. I wonder who will be starting for both sides. Is Zo ready to contribute? Either way, I don't see where the Nets are going to get scoring from. When RJeff is your go-to guy, you're in some trouble. 

I'll hold off any prediction until we get closer to gameday...


----------



## spongyfungy

TV info : Friday 11/05/04 7:30 pm-10 pm Chicago Bulls vs New Jersey Nets

Directv and Dish both carry WCIU.


----------



## such sweet thunder

96










92










23.











26.


----------



## BenDengGo

it would be great if we would start the official game threads wth the players headshots.........

my lineup guess is....















































VS
















































and i hope this match is a no brainer for the bulls...........
mmmmhh

bulls 87
nets 83

lou-owl 17/8/4
kirk 12/4/7
noc 15/9
gordo 13/5/5
tyson 10/15


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Boy. I don't know about this game... I saw a couple of the nets preseason games and they didn't look all that bad. They all move well without the ball and every player out there is unselfish and they know their role in that offense. The Nets do all the things on offense that the Bulls are terrible at on defense. I can see long strectches of the game where there are five bulls players guarding three Nets players and all they've got to do is find the two open guys for easy looks. If NJ can knock down their open looks, they'll win and win fairly easily. I'd feel a lot better about this game if we had Curry and Davis. NJ doesn't have a lot of frontcourt size and it would have been nice to have those two for low post scoring (Curry) and defense (Davis).
> 
> It's been a long summer... Let the games begin!


I know it's easy to be pessimistic about the Bulls, but let's be real here...the Bulls SHOULD win this game, even without Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis. From the looks of the pre-season, we're more of a home-court team, so there's an advantage right there. And who besides Richard Jefferson is comfortable scoring 20 points in the game? It'll be a hard fought game I'm sure, but Bulls should come out on top. I've watched the Nets in preseason too, and they didn't seem particularly impressive considering they had their starters playing.


----------



## fl_flash

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> I know it's easy to be pessimistic about the Bulls, but let's be real here...the Bulls SHOULD win this game, even without Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis. From the looks of the pre-season, we're more of a home-court team, so there's an advantage right there. And who besides Richard Jefferson is comfortable scoring 20 points in the game? It'll be a hard fought game I'm sure, but Bulls should come out on top. I've watched the Nets in preseason too, and they didn't seem particularly impressive considering they had their starters playing.


I wouldn't call it pessimism as much as it is realism. I'd agree that the Bulls seem more like a home-court team. Much like the 30 win season a couple of year ago where we won, like, 27 home games? Besides Jefferson, I can easily see Mercer dropping 20 on us. He's a very good midrange shooter and with the way our young team plays defense, he's sure to get quite a few open looks. I'm just looking at this game and I don't see an automatic "W". This is a VERY young team. It'll be the opening game of the season as well as the home opener. There are going to be some serious opening night butterflies and jitters for our young players as they suit up for their first real NBA game.

All I'm saying is don't be shocked if this game isn't a win and it might even be an ugly loss along the lines of last seasons' home opener against the Wizards.

This is going to be very much and up and down season. There will be nights when the guys click and Curry, Chandler, Hinrich, Deng, Nocioni and Gordon all play very well and they make it look easy. There will also be nights where only one of them is worth a damn and we'll look like a Div II NCAA team. Most nights, a couple of the above group will click and the others will have varying degrees of ineffectivness. It'll make for close games and some wins but probalby more losses. Losses that might be even harder to take because it may not be the other team that wins as much as the Bulls that lose.


----------



## LuolDeng

After watching the Nets on ESPN right now I'm liking our chances.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> After watching the Nets on ESPN right now I'm liking our chances.


yea, but we don't have shaq nor d wade

we'll lose...


----------



## T.Shock

If the Nets do start Eric Williams at PF we match up with them. Nocioni is a superior version of E-Will and if my bet is that we start Pike over Flash. Hmmm my prediction without J-Kidd

Chicago Bulls 
81
New Jersey Nets
72 

PLAYER OF THE GAME
Tyson Chandler
14 pts/10 bds/3 blks


----------



## Bulls96

I am very disappointed that there is no reward system was set up on his board for a correct predictions. I am not even dreaming about Carson Ribs, but something for a resume will be fine too. As a professional Bulls Predictor , I am refusing to share my prediction for free. 

Plus I am very upset that Kerry was not elected, I cannot believe that voters in USA are so prejudice against the people from the Northeast, who did not run well a negative campaign and are not street savvy. Damn Ohio ! 

But for my Bulls, I can predict this: If we loose that game, the season is over !


----------



## MagillaGorilla

About friggin' time! I think we start the season with a bulls WIN! 

But narrowly due to our guys still gettting into NBA form.

:twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave::twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## ace20004u

No Carson contest this year huh? That stinks!


----------



## rosenthall

Hmmm, this should be a pretty ugly game. A team that features RJeff and a bunch of scrubs is pretty bad, but so is a 23 win team that revamped 3/4 of its roster, and added six rookies. I think this'll be a case of who loses it, rather than who wins it. 

I think both teams will have a field goal percentage below .400 and I doubt either team will crack 80 points. 

More than likely, I think this is a tossup, but since it's the first game of the season, homerism is getting the best of me, and I'm going to pick us to win in a real stinker. I think the job that Chapu and Deng collectively do on RJeff will be the difference.

Bulls 79
Nets 75

Let the games begin!!!!!


----------



## ace20004u

Bulls 79 Nets 70 Deng & Hinrich have good games.


----------



## FrankTheTank

Nets 79
Bulls 87


----------



## bullet

Bulls 92

Nets 85


Deng with 20


----------



## Jim Ian

Nets 89
Bulls 77

RJeff with 17
Mourning goes for 18 & 8

Deng scores 14 & Chapu drops a smooth 12/4/4.
Chandler has 15 and 15, starting the season with a bang.


----------



## Salvaged Ship

Maybe we shouldn't be so anxious for the season to start. 

With the current standings, if the playoffs started today we would be the 8th seed. Not tomorrow.

Nets 80
Bulls 75

Get the Pepto Bismol out. :hurl:


----------



## BCH

Bulls blow them out.


----------



## ChiBron

We should win this game, but that's exactly what the Nets might be thinking too. Either way, both teams stink and it will mostly likely end up being an ugly game.

Bulls 83
Nets 78


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

No ribs?!?!?!?!?!??!

Bulls 83
Nets 72

Tyson has 20 and 15.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Bulls 64
Nets 85

Kirk with 15


----------



## Pure Scorer

Chandler is going to have a good game. 

It'll be interesting to see how deng(or will it be nocioni?) will match up defensively against jefferson.

Gordon hopefully will show up, i have a feeling he might. He's way too good to keep playing so badly. 

Bulls win 86-78


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

81









77

Leading Scorers:








18









21


----------



## ScottMay

Wouldn't it be kind of funny if the Bulls just didn't play a game this season? This late start is weird; it's like the rest of the league just went on without us.

Anyway, the Nets are a mess. They have had a lot of trouble getting into their offense. Their morale is low--Kidd is hurt and reputedly on the block, Mourning is demanding a buyout to go to a contender (LINK) , and they're still figuring out how to get along without their heart and soul, Kenyon Martin.

I have low expectations this year (34 wins, I think). But tonight is a must-win. Yup, I'm calling a must-win on the very first night of the season. The circus trip looms, and we are not going to face an opponent the entire year as weakened in every respect as the Nets are right now. You have to get this one.

My bet is that Hinrich and Chandler get the job done, but barely. Bulls 95, Nets 91.


----------



## mr.ankle20

I hope we don't get blown out ,like we did against the wizards last year


----------



## ace20004u

I don't know why we appear to be starting Gordon and not Deng tonight...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

OT: Sorry about flooding the page with new threads -- All the papers were loaded with Bulls articles today...


----------



## PC Load Letter

Alright, it's official prediction time.

I think Gordon leads us in scoring with 24 and we win by double digits. I see us coming out with a mad defensive effort and getting a lot of turnovers, leading to easy buckets all night. The Nets are bad and we play better without Eddy in there, anyway.

Bulls - 102
Nets - 87


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

SI Game Preview:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/previews/2004/11/05/17431_preview.html


----------



## L.O.B

Bulls win this one 90-80 

Deng, Nocioni and Gordon play well enough for us to start "this team makes playoff threads".


----------



## mizenkay

*Bulls 94
Nets 83*


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> I hope we don't get blown out ,like we did against the wizards last year


That's my biggest fear, though I still don't see it happening. I only hope that the opening night jitters don't affect us to the point where we blow a gimme like this. 

Bulls - 91
Nets - 82


----------



## hoops

new season, same old story.  

nets 77 
bulls 70

hinrich 17pts, 3rebs, 7a, 6/15fg, 2/7 3pts. 3/4 ft
gordon 13pts, 4rebs, 2a, 4tos, 5/16fg, 2/8 3pts.
duhon 2pts, 5a, 1/7fg, 0/4 3pts.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bulls.com preview:

http://www.nba.com/games/20041105/NJNCHI/preview.html


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> OT: Sorry about flooding the page with new threads -- All the papers were loaded with Bulls articles today...


I noticed that too TB#1. I thought truebluefan somehow hacked your password and posted under your SN


----------



## mr.ankle20

with curry gone , for the next two games, who becomes the bulls go to guy ?


----------



## Killuminati

Another Bulls season begins.... I don't know if that's good news or bad news.  

Last year, their ineptness made me question my loyalty to the team and basketball in general. A tad drastic you say? Maybe, but you can't deny that last year was extremely disappointing. Nevertheless, a fresh start begins tonight against a lowly Nets team, who even with Kidd would still be a pretty average team. My prediction:

Nets- 75
Bulls- 80


BTW is Hinrich playing tonight?


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls!

Bulls 82 Nets 90

Hinrich nets 12 on 4-16 shoting, Tyson with 8 and 12. 

NOT A GOOD SIGN!!!!


----------



## BenDengGo

huh ??? why is gordon starting instead of deng ?
ok gordon should be in the lineup too, but right now i think deng is besides of hinrich the teams mvp !!!

so starting lineups will be ....








*@*














































*VS*






































*@*


----------



## spongyfungy

Bulls 10095 Nets 7

Hinrich 193 pts 182 assists 
Deng 499 pts 124 rebs 124 steals 353 blocks
Gordon 341 three-pointers
Jordan 55 pts
Ditka 845 points off the bench

RJ 5 pts











*RWAARRRRR!!!*


----------



## BG7

Bulls 101

Nets 85


----------



## Chicago_Cow

Bulls win this one!

Bulls 88
Nets 85


----------



## kukoc4ever

*go bulls*

This Nets team looks bad.

I wonder if the Bulls look this bad to fans of other teams?

I think the Bulls win.

89
85

Deng: 17 points


----------



## Chicago N VA

Bulls 95 - Nets 85


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

[email protected] TOM DORE

"I'm really impressed by DENG john, coming out of the second round you don't expect them to be THAT good"


----------



## spongyfungy

KC is getting ALOT of facetime. Maybe since he's the only reporter who actually watches the games from beginning to end.


----------



## Colombian BULL Fan

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> [email protected] TOM DORE
> 
> "I'm really impressed by DENG john, coming out of the second round you don't expect them to be THAT good"


That's Larrivee, yo. This is the first time he thought about the Bulls this season. let alone watch them. Watch for alot of confusion. 

Dore at least has all the preseason games under his belt


----------



## Johnny Mac

spongyfungy that avatar is funny haha.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> spongyfungy that avatar is funny haha.


 

http://www.sheepfilms.co.uk


----------



## L.O.B

Game time is almost here  

I am excited to see this team this season. I am an old school kind of guy and from the looks of the roster we'll see some old school basketball.


----------



## L.O.B

I got the NJ feed tonite, holy cow Kelly Tripuka got old. Where are the golden locks?


----------



## BealeFarange

My god, I can't take it...I'm too excited to see this team play even though I KNOW this game is going to be horribly ugly. 

These teams are both pretty garbage.

But so what?? It's NBA TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> That's Larrivee, yo. This is the first time he thought about the Bulls this season. let alone watch them. Watch for alot of confusion.
> 
> Dore at least has all the preseason games under his belt


my fault, i thought i had his name wrong


----------



## L.O.B

Is Jason Biggs playing horn for this anthem? 

that was horrible


----------



## BG7

I'm watching the game Bundee's style.


----------



## BG7

Eh i dont like that Deng isn't starting.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

We HAVE to make a trade this season, no QUESTION

We've got a nice nucleus in Hinrich/Deng/Nocioni/Duhon/Chandler but that's about where it stops.

Deng will have 20PTS tonight.

Chandler will have 20REBS tonight.


----------



## BG7

Sgt. Gomez brings the ball out to center court.

Bulls win tipoff.

Othello Harrington posts up Eric Williams for the easy bucket.

Mercer miss, Chandler rebound.

Bumping foul on Eric Williams


----------



## BG7

Nocioni miss, Harrington rebound and the put back. 4-0

Othello Harrington with the foul. 1 PF

Eric Williams makes the first free throw.

and the 2nd.

Hinrich to Chandler, Chandler missed jumpshot.

Jefferson miss.

Chandler rebound.

Hinrich to Gordon for the miss.

Jacque Vaugh with the make. 4-4

Hinrich missed 3.

Jefferson turnover.

4-4


----------



## Johnny Mac

Keep it up TGT, good stuff!


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Eh i dont like that Deng isn't starting.


I actually don't mind a nice weapon coming off the bench.


----------



## BG7

Othello Harrington with the travel. 

Mercer with the miss.

Hinrich missed 3. We got a new Jamal here.  

Mercer to Collins for a turnover.

Nets 1/4 Bulls 2/7 on shooting.

Gordon turnaround miss.

Mercer fast breaking, and Hinrich blocking Mercer huge!!!!!


----------



## BealeFarange

OMG HINRICH!!!! 
Great block!

This team is awful offensively, though...


----------



## L.O.B

That block by Kirk was sweet!


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> We got a new Jamal here.
> 
> ...and Hinrich blocking Mercer huge!!!!!


Oookay.


----------



## qwerty

Hinrich is the ****, what a block.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Shooting is horrible...by the Bulls


----------



## BG7

Mercer to Collins for a made jump shot about 15 ft.

Nocioni three. Knocked out by Bulls.

Collins a miss.

Nocioni miss three, another Jamal.

Blocking foul on Nocioni


----------



## VincentVega

How does Gordon look defensively? Is he moving around screens well?


----------



## BG7

Nocioni draws a charge on Jefferson which should of been the same call on the blocking foul on Nocioni.

Hinrich to Othello Harrington for a made shot.

Eric Williams miss. 

Ben Gordon out of control, knocket out by Nets.

Alonzo Mourning coming in the game.

TIMEOUT

6-6


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Shooting is horrible...by the Bulls


That's an understatement.


----------



## BealeFarange

He's looked okay defensively but it's hard to say right now...both teams look totally inept on offense.


----------



## lister333

just 6 points in six minutes...bad start!!!


----------



## BealeFarange

Gordon should have finished there...no?


----------



## L.O.B

The big men have been getting the ball on the perimeter and have been put in positions to make plays. Not sure I like that.


----------



## BG7

Gordon just needs his shot falling. He is doing alright on defense, but isn't exactly guarding great players. 

Hinrich's block was soooo sweet.


----------



## L.O.B

Hinrich nails a 3 on the 1st play out of the timeout.


----------



## BG7

Vaughn made shot, fouled by Kirk Hinrich.

Made the free throw.

9-9

Harrington miss.

Luol Deng walking to scorers table.

Jason Collens made jumpshot. 11-9

Foul on Vaughn

Deng in.


----------



## Johnny Mac

We should get some offense from Deng hopefully.


----------



## BG7

Chandler made a deep jay. 11-11

Collins makes a shot over Jared Reiner.

Some Nets makes.

Stolen by Chandler

Stolen by Jefferson

Mourning fouled inside.

Sorry I missed some plays while I talked to my dad.

Foul on Deng.

Timeout for New Jersey.


----------



## BealeFarange

Hinrich hasn't seen a shot he doesn't like yet...

Deng looks nervous imo. 

Chandler looks very good...


----------



## BG7

Hinrich is showing good and bad. Bad shooting, but good dribbling, control, and passing. He is also playing pretty good defensively. He has good form on his shot so far, so I am not too worried about him.

Gordon looks ugly out there. No fluidity at all.


----------



## Chicago N VA

We don't have a post presence... Guys are shooting from the Perimeter...... and bricking... too many quick shots by all.


----------



## lister333

looks like they are nervous...


----------



## MikeDC

Is it just me or do we always seem to end up with our power players pretty far away from the basket when we're running our offense? What's up with that, or is it just me seeing things?


----------



## Johnny Mac

We could really use "20 point 1st quarter" Eddy Curry out there right now. He would atleast put some points up. However, who knows how many the Nets would get back with Eddy in the post on defense.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Hinrich hasn't seen a shot he doesn't like yet...
> 
> Deng looks nervous imo.
> 
> Chandler looks very good...


Hinrich (and the rest of the Bulls) haven't seen a shot they can hit.


----------



## BG7

Piatowski also in.  

Mourning good on the first. and the 2nd.

Jefferson with a steal. 

Jefferson AIR BALL


----------



## chifaninca

Chandler is the softest big man..................besides Eddy Curry in the league.


----------



## BG7

Chandler misses dunk.

Mourning midranger over Chandler.

Hinrich bricks the three.

Collins inside and fouled.


----------



## L.O.B

even though he's hurting the Bulls, it's good to see Zo back and playing well.


----------



## qwerty

If they could have nailed a couple more of these wide open threes we would be in business.


----------



## lister333

bad bad bad start...hope we get some ofense on the second quarte though


----------



## chifaninca

Woo hoo we may keep the deficit to less than 10 at the end of one!


----------



## chifaninca

Break out the tag lines - 

Misera BULLS

Forgeta BULLS

Uneara BULLS

Sucka BULLS

Terri BULLS

Blowupda BULLS


----------



## BG7

Made the first. and the 2nd.

Nocioni shoots it and goaltending on Mourning. First NBA basket.

Deng blocks Jefferson. 

Ball knocked out by Nets.

Scalabrine in for the Nets. 

Mourning blocks Deng. 

Rodney Buford makes jumpshot.

Deng miss, loose ball foul on Jared Reiner.

Makes the first, and the 2nd.

Hinrich makes a pull up jumper.

Quarter over.


----------



## Chicago N VA

The funny thing... is I am not even madd.

I am laughing..


----------



## BealeFarange

Deng looks athletic and talented and...absolutely scared ****less. He's still a rookie, make no mistake. A few sloppy plays and timid attempts.

Chandler is super soft...but I like what he's given us so far. Mourning, though, is dominating him.


----------



## lister333

we have to get some rythm. So far whos looking more calm on the court?


----------



## L.O.B

That block Deng had on RJeff was pretty damn nice.


----------



## chifaninca

Hinrich makes a shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are saved.

All hail king Hinrich!



This is not an encouraging start to the season. Let's hope the first quarter was a get the jitters out.

Can we please play Duhon and Hinrich together. Gordon can be the most talented water boy for the rest of the game.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Deng one of the more athletic players from the last draft -- Who'd of thunk it?


----------



## BG7

First Quarter Recap.

-Who told Hinrich that he had to make up for the missed shots that Jamal is not here to take. Hinrichs Defense is good, and so is his ball control and passing. B- for his first quarter.

-Harrington gave us all our early points.

-Nets made all their free throws, we shot none.

This team is about where it was last year, but no Eddy so 30 wins sounds about right.


----------



## Johnny Mac

They gotta kill the nerves, its really reflecting in the shooting percentage. 4-20 combined from Hinrich, Deng, Gordon, Chandler and Nocioni.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> we have to get some rythm. So far whos looking more calm on the court?


Anyone wearing a Nets jersey


----------



## BG7

Buford makes a 3 to start out the 2nd.

Scalabrine foul.


----------



## mizenkay

i'm afraid our youth is showing.

:shy:


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> First Quarter Recap.
> 
> -Who told Hinrich that he had to make up for the missed shots that Jamal is not here to take. Hinrichs Defense is good, and so is his ball control and passing. B- for his first quarter.
> 
> -Harrington gave us all our early points.
> 
> -Nets made all their free throws, we shot none.
> 
> This team is about where it was last year, but no Eddy so 30 wins sounds about right.


30 wins or 30 points?

We can't score. Where is that hot shooter Flash in the pan Gordon?


----------



## BG7

Piawtoski bricked 3

Nocioni Defensive 3 second.

planicic makes the free throw.

gordon looks pissed on the bench.

A-Will in for Zo

Buford makes buzzer beater

Jefferson steal tripped up by Deng at half court.


----------



## Chicago N VA

ok....... which lost will be worse.

last year Wiz or this year's Nets?


----------



## lister333

down 16 points....just drive me sad


----------



## chifaninca

Doin my best interpretatioin of a doctor:


Let's call it. Time of Death? 10:53 Second quarter of the first game of the season.

Great job Pax!!!!


----------



## L.O.B

Is it too late to cancel league pass? not again , not again :no: :no:


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> First Quarter Recap.
> 
> -Who told Hinrich that he had to make up for the missed shots that Jamal is not here to take.


Who else is going to score? Kirk's been off so far, but let's be serious -- is there a more viable scoring option this game?


----------



## BG7

Called as an intentional on deng so 1 and ball.

Jefferson makes the free throw.

Planicic drives in and scores on a layup.

Piatowski missed 3, Hinrich miss 3, Planicic missed layup, and putback by Scalabrine.

11-0 Run for Nets to start the quarter

Timeout Bulls.


----------



## Chicago N VA

LOL..

The Booooooooooooooooo birds are out all ready [email protected] the United Center.


----------



## BG7

Wait to see Eddy in the lineup before we Bump the OFFICIAL SEASON IS A WASH THREAD


----------



## lister333

Please tell me whats going wrong?


----------



## DaBullz

Why is it not surprising that Othella is our best fella?


----------



## MagillaGorilla

What's with all the friggin' threes???!

They're not sinking them, yet they keep jacking them. Pike and Hinrich the main instigators.

Skiles needed to call a timeout about 10 points ago and tell them to drive to the basket. We don't have one friggin free throw!!!

That's bad coaching. 

At this rate, it's deja view opener 2003.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Who else is going to score? Kirk's been off so far, but let's be serious -- is there a more viable scoring option this game?


Ohhh no you don't Vega!!!!!!!!!!

The same coulda been said and was said last year about [email protected]@@@!!!!!

Hinrich and Crawford were the only viable options. People killed Jamal for taking them and missing. Get ready for your guy to get the wrath this year.

So far, we'd be just as good with Duhon out there at PG. Duhon does everything but Score well. Hinrich, so far, has done everything but score well.

Hey Spongy, wherever you are ---- TRADE HINRICH!


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Who else is going to score? Kirk's been off so far, but let's be serious -- is there a more viable scoring option this game?


Exactly...and I was saying the same of Jamal last year. This team has NO offense...and Kirk is less qualified to provide it than JC was.

This is making me physically ill...


----------



## Chicago N VA

Season Opener II

well at least Bill Cartwright is on the winning end of it... this time.


----------



## Tersk

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Please tell me whats going wrong?


Sounds like everything


----------



## jmk

You guys might as well put Rob Reiner out there.


----------



## chifaninca

Could we be more offensively challenged?

Great, now Jefferson is hitting.

This game is a wash!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> You guys might as well put Rob Reiner out there.


He's out there..


----------



## evalam23

I am glad I am not seeing this live, it looks pretty ugly on the internet.


----------



## BG7

Nocioni miss, Reiner tries to putback dunk it but is knocked down by Scalabrine.

Misses the first, and misses the 2nd.

Nocioni rebound, Offensive foul on Duhon.

Jefferson makes 3.

Nocioni miss.

Layup miss by Nets.

Hinrich miss.

Buford makes shot over Hinrich.

41-15


----------



## chifaninca

Buford is eating Hinrich for lunch now.


Call timeout [email protected]


----------



## rlucas4257

First off, Eddie Robinson doesnt practice hard. 

Second off, Eddy Curry doesnt rebound, or play defense, or in shape.

hmmm, can Skiles say the same old rhetoric in a game where his 2 favorite whipping boys arent involved?  

Free Pizza to anyone who can tell me what the Bulls are doing in the halfcourt offense? Seriously, does anyone know what they are doing? Thats on the coach. 

They nearly have tripled us up


----------



## lister333

down by 24 we need a miracle


----------



## qwerty

24 point deficit, could be worse i guess.


----------



## lister333

worst start a i ever seen....scoreless in the second quarter...shame ...shame


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> First off, Eddie Robinson doesnt practice hard.
> 
> Second off, Eddy Curry doesnt rebound, or play defense, or in shape.
> 
> hmmm, can Skiles say the same old rhetoric in a game where his 2 favorite whipping boys arent involved?
> 
> Free Pizza to anyone who can tell me what the Bulls are doing in the halfcourt offense? Seriously, does anyone know what they are doing? Thats on the coach.
> 
> They nearly have tripled us up


I'm with you on stagnant offense, I'm about ready to join the fire Skiles club. Too many three pointers right now.


----------



## BealeFarange

They don't even look like they're running anything...

They have Rainer in the high post but they don't run through him. Not that they should.
Nocioni is a black hole...once he gets it, it's going up. Same with Kirk. Both have taken three shots per ten seconds of possession it would seem.


----------



## BG7

Gordon fouled.

Makes the first, and the 2nd.

Duhon foul.

Williams makes the first, and the 2nd.


----------



## robert60446

OK, so “the king is naked” again…I guess DaBullz curse will never end…


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> down by 24 we need a miracle


I don't think God himself ( Or Michael Jordan in his prime) could save this team.


I say RLUCAS for GM!!!!!!!!

Spongfony for Head Coach


----------



## such sweet thunder

Two words that come to mind are "panic" and "frantic." The Bobcats were not this bad.


----------



## jmk

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> 
> He's out there..


Perhaps you should re-read my sentence, or at least check up on your old, bald, fat movie director knowledge.


----------



## evalam23

The only thing in the bulls favor is that it is still early, but 7 for 30 shooting at home what is up with that.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>robert60446</b>!
> OK, so “the king is naked” again…I guess DaBullz curse will never end…


I wouldn't want to join a club that would have me as a member.


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 24 point deficit, could be worse i guess.


God, I'm afraid to ask...but HOW? HOW could it be worse??

**cue Hinrich injury**


----------



## DaBullz

Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, such sweet thunder*, rlucas4257*, Dan Rosenbaum*, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, SPMJ, BCH, jmk, MagillaGorilla, Vintage, Big_CKansas, ryzmah, ez8o5, ChiBulls2315*, Chi_Lunatic*, What Gives?, forcaje, robert60446, ShamBulls*, Hong Kong Fooey, knicksfan, The 6ft Hurdle, BullDurf, T.Shock, cwalkmanuel, jnrjr79, lister333, Johnny Mac*, Kid_kanada, The Great Twinkee, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, mizenkay*, SacTown16, vince19, evalam23, Colombian BULL Fan, sboydell, MongolianDeathCloud*, mr.ankle20, theo4002, lt.Dinh, BealeFarange, Clutch, ~~~, Dulli, TysonForPresident*, limufujuan, DaBullz)


----------



## BCH

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> First off, Eddie Robinson doesnt practice hard.
> 
> Second off, Eddy Curry doesnt rebound, or play defense, or in shape.
> 
> hmmm, can Skiles say the same old rhetoric in a game where his 2 favorite whipping boys arent involved?
> 
> Free Pizza to anyone who can tell me what the Bulls are doing in the halfcourt offense? Seriously, does anyone know what they are doing? Thats on the coach.
> 
> They nearly have tripled us up


Bulls are watching Hinrich and Noccioni brick, trying to get Chandler the offensive rebound put back. 

We will call this the Chandler offense. 

In all seriousness, I don't see anyone on the Bulls that can stop the bleeding right now. They may still make a run, but they really need a guy that can come in and just shore things up until that happens. Lack of experience is hurting.


----------



## BG7

DaBullz, take over the play by play for the 2nd half. This is too ugly for me.


----------



## evalam23

oh yeah, forgot to mention 1-9 from the 3pt land.


----------



## chifaninca

DaBullz.C an I be in the fire Pax and Skiles clubs twice?

Resindorf...fold the team, save your money for the Sox.


And now your Chicago Bulls for the next two miseraBULL seasons.....those unwatchable losers ..............


----------



## Chicago N VA

*Straight from the Bulls.com*

* Let's Get It Started* 

The Bulls will tip-off the regular season tonight at home versus the New Jersey Nets (7:30 | WCIU). Chicago will be without Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis but the NBA debuts of Andres Nocioni, Ben Gordon and Luol Deng should provide a lift. In conjunction with the start of its season,


----------



## mr.ankle20

if the bulls continue to play like this they will have to fire Scott skiles , this is worse than last year opener


----------



## DaBullz

I was smart enough not to buy league pass ;-)

So... no PBP from me tonight.

Besides, I'm still at work, about to leave to do errands. AND you're doing great!


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

I am sorry to say this, but the Bobcats are way better than the Bulls. I have seen them play in person and they are way better than this Bulls team.

What is the record for the least points in a game?


----------



## BG7

Gordon misses shot. 

Williams foul.

Gordon miss followed by foul.


----------



## robert60446

My avatar says everything about Bulls now…:grinning:


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> if the bulls continue to play like this they will have to fire Scott skiles , this is worse than last year opener


No **** this is worse than last year! 

I'll say this...the Bulls are losing the right way. They're playing hard, they've got floorburns, they've all worked up a sweat.

Sucking. Sucking hard.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> I am sorry to say this, but the Bobcats are way better than the Bulls. I have seen them play in person and they are way better than this Bulls team.
> 
> What is the record for the least points in a game?


I know it's less than 60, probably close to 50. Probably achieved by a Bulls' team in the past 6 seasons, too ;-)


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think God himself ( Or Michael Jordan in his prime) could save this team.
> 
> 
> I say RLUCAS for GM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spongfony for Head Coach


Spongy and myself would be a good start. Thanks 

Here is what I see, 

Zero off the ball in the halfcourt which leads too...........
Hinrich and others dribbling around aimlessly and forcing up shots with NO spacing on the floor. 

All one on one. The best teams always beat you off the pass, with good spacing. Skiles might have been able to get away with this offense in Phoenix with Kidd and KJ, but this is Kidd and KJ. Frankly, its sad watching a kid like Hinrich bust his *** only to be stuck in such an unimaginative offense. THere is no way he can shoot a decent percentage if no one moves, or if there is a set that they actually run. Atleast we wont hear the typical "the team isnt in shape" cop out. Does anyone else miss Cartwrong now?


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> You guys might as well put Rob Reiner out there.


LMAO... I'm not sure, the ole Meathead could save this trainwreck. :rofl:


----------



## Bulls96

HORRIBLE!!!!!!

We are in the DEEEEEEEEEEEEP **** !

Draft pick number one should be the only one goal in this season !

JR- please sale the team !


----------



## chifaninca

Gordon has nothing...but hype.

Trade him now while we can still get a popcorn seller and soda machine to be named latter.


----------



## ChiBron

All the hard work in practice sure is paying off 

Think we can use JC or E-Rob right now? Two guyz that can actually put the ball in the bucket.

As i said from the very beginning, this team will suck beyond words because it doesn't have a single reliable 15 point scorer. And all the "hard work" and "extra practice" talk from Paxon and Skiles meant jack sh*t to me from the very beginning.

Hard work means NOTHING if u don't have the talent to go with it. This is the least talented team in the league next to Bobcats, but sadly they didn't look half as bad last night as we do right now.

FU*K PAX AND FU*K SKILES. They're the biggest culprits for what we're seeing right now.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> First off, Eddie Robinson doesnt practice hard.
> 
> Second off, Eddy Curry doesnt rebound, or play defense, or in shape.
> 
> hmmm, can Skiles say the same old rhetoric in a game where his 2 favorite whipping boys arent involved?
> 
> Free Pizza to anyone who can tell me what the Bulls are doing in the halfcourt offense? Seriously, does anyone know what they are doing? Thats on the coach.
> 
> They nearly have tripled us up


It's funny -- now that all of the talent players are being purged and full-bore-effort grinders with nicely cut jibs are getting all the minutes, isn't it the coaches fault if those guys don't play hard?

The Bulls are sleepwalking through this game. If you'd told me on the heels of last year's opening night blowout that this year would even be worse, I'd have spend the offseason weaning myself from the NBA. This is preposterous. Sell the ****ing team already, Jerry.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> No **** this is worse than last year!
> 
> I'll say this...the Bulls are losing the right way. They're playing hard, they've got floorburns, they've all worked up a sweat.
> 
> Sucking. Sucking hard.


LOL, This is Crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## evalam23

There are currently five guys on NJ that have not missed a shot, where is the D.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Oh. My. God. I had to go and post here after seeing the score as of the 2nd quarter. Is Zo eating Chandler up alive?


----------



## Ron Mexico

and New Jersey is suppose to be one of the worst teams in the East:uhoh:


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> God, I'm afraid to ask...but HOW? HOW could it be worse??
> 
> **cue Hinrich injury**


Sarcasm.


----------



## BG7

Mercer travel.

Nocioni makes left hand hook.

Jason Collins makes shot.

Chandler misses jumper.

Planicic, to Williams for huge dunk.

Nocioni turnover

Jefferson to Mercer for the missed allyoop

Gordon missed 3

planicic miss turnover Nets

Nocioni grabs ball and scores on fast break

Williams makes jumper.

Harrington thinks he's shaq and can't get away with the elbow.


----------



## evalam23

oops make that 6 with the A williams dunk


----------



## DaBullz

Circus trip is going to be sweet. Too bad we didn't get a good coach in the offseason.

I am convinced it isn't the players, it's the coach.


----------



## chifaninca

Can someone please bump the season is a wash thread. Eddy Curry and Davis aren't going to make a bit of difference.


----------



## Bulls96

I don’t believe what I see. It is embarrassing, it is ugly, it s …


----------



## BCH

I am disappointed with the body language of some of the Bulls players, specifically Harrington. He didn't put a hand up to contest a shot, and looked like he couldn't do anything to stop Aaron Williams from hitting a J. Skiles needs to put the guys that care in, even if they are forcing it a little.


----------



## ez8o5

why isnt eddy curry playing?


----------



## evalam23

What I do not get, B gordon has missed all four of his two pointers hoists up a three, it better of been a wide open look. No NBA team is going to win if they shoot 25% a night. This is ugly.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Circus trip is going to be sweet. Too bad we didn't get a good coach in the offseason.
> 
> I am convinced it isn't the players, it's the coach.


It's not just the coach...It's the GM, Management...and yes, the players.

I'd be happy if we were the Clippers of the East......Ahhh, the good ole days


----------



## MarioChalmers

So is Nocioni playing the best basketball out of all the Bulls right now?  Of course, that's what I've been observing from Twinkee's logs


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

I am so tempted to join the fire Pax club right now. . .


----------



## BealeFarange

> Skiles needs to put the guys that care in, even if they are forcing it a little.


This post makes me want to die.

All of these guys are supposedly the guys that care. This team just isn't talented!! 

Or, at least, they have NO SCORER.

Curry WILL make a difference because he can score...he'll HAVE to look good and he BETTER be in shape because we're going to have to run him to death to top 60 points a night.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Kirk Hinrich 2-8
Luol Deng 0-3
Ben Gordon 0-5
Andres Nocioni 3-10
Tyson Chandler 1-4

As bad as this is, unless these guys are incapable of ever hitting open shots, sounds like nerves to me. They do need to turn up the defensive intensity though. New Jersey got blown out the other night, so they came ready and we didnt. Pathetic.


----------



## HKF

This is embarrassing and funny at the same time. I can't believe what I'm seeing.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Circus trip is going to be sweet. Too bad we didn't get a good coach in the offseason.
> 
> I am convinced it isn't the players, it's the coach.


It absolutely is the coach. Now we can see why he had exactly ZERO interviews for a headcoaching job after leaving Phoenix. 

We have a 
2 #7 picks
1 #2 pick
1#3 pick
and that doesnt include Curry etc. Its not like the Bulls lack talent. 

By the way, can we just say Hinrich is more of a 2 then a 1 now?


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not just the coach...It's the GM, Management...and yes, the players.
> 
> I'd be happy if we were the Clippers of the East......Ahhh, the good ole days


It looks to me like neither Gordon nor Deng have truly made the transition from college to pros yet. I don't blame management for this, I blame the coach.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>ez8o5</b>!
> why isnt eddy curry playing?


NBA suspension


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>ez8o5</b>!
> why isnt eddy curry playing?


He and Antonio Davis are suspended for the Wizards fight. 

Someone needs to punch Skiles in the nuts.


----------



## Yao Mania

Ouch Bulls fans must be hurting right now.... anyone know why didn't Deng get the start??


----------



## rlucas4257

Skiles is actually chuckling on the sideline. CHUCKLING. Quit, please quit


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> He and Antonio Davis are suspended for the Wizards fight.
> 
> Someone needs to punch Skiles in the nuts.


Start the "punch skiles in the nuts" club and I'll be the first member. Better yet, slam 'em in a drawer.


----------



## evalam23

The sad thing is that it is the first game of the season and skiles is already looking all the way down his bench.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Is Curry hurt?


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Start the "punch skiles in the nuts" club and I'll be the first member. Better yet, slam 'em in a drawer.


Damn you, i am first


----------



## qwerty

What is that now, 2-11 for three pointers?


----------



## BealeFarange

Did anyone see Chandler miss two uncontested putback attempts in a row after that foul call? He was standing directly under the basket and was playing around...missing twice.


----------



## ScottMay

My apologies to John Paxson for saying he didn't get back real-life NBA players in trading Crawford.

He got back Harrington and Griffin, the two best players on our squad.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> It absolutely is the coach. Now we can see why he had exactly ZERO interviews for a headcoaching job after leaving Phoenix.
> 
> We have a
> 2 #7 picks
> 1 #2 pick
> 1#3 pick
> and that doesnt include Curry etc. Its not like the Bulls lack talent.
> 
> By the way, can we just say Hinrich is more of a 2 then a 1 now?


Rlucas, and others......

Don't you blame Paxson for this at all?

First off - no one has player control like the GM.

Second - Paxson picked Skiles and see he's the guy.

Third - We have no pieces to trade with...unless you are ready to trade Curry and Hinrich.


Four - Paxson never should've got the job. He had no experience and it has shown.

Fire Skiles, but send Paxson packing with him.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

I think Skiles is going back on the coach bonepile soon.

It's unfortunate that the Bulls management couldn't foresee this though, because they may have been abl;e to get a decent coach in the offseason who wanted to develop these guys, but it's going to be hard to get one to jump on board of an already sunken ship mid season (like Skiles).


----------



## Bulls96

Skile should go now!


----------



## ChiBron

Look no further then the nut on the sidelines and the clueless idiot who sits at the top for what's happening tonight.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> My apologies to John Paxson for saying he didn't get back real-life NBA players in trading Crawford.
> 
> He got back Harrington and Griffin, the two best players on our squad.


*G R O A N *


----------



## rlucas4257

Free Pizza to anyone who can explain the substitution pattern to me in the first half


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Rlucas, and others......
> 
> Don't you blame Paxson for this at all?
> 
> First off - no one has player control like the GM.
> 
> Second - Paxson picked Skiles and see he's the guy.
> 
> Third - We have no pieces to trade with...unless you are ready to trade Curry and Hinrich.
> 
> 
> Four - Paxson never should've got the job. He had no experience and it has shown.
> 
> Fire Skiles, but send Paxson packing with him.


Why do you think there's both clubs in my signature?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Losing Culture.

I think it takes more than just some average minds to snap out of it.

Pax is an average mind.

ADD ME TO THE FIRE PAX CLUB, DB !


----------



## BCH

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Free Pizza to anyone who can explain the substitution pattern to me in the first half


Skiles consulted Nancy Reagan before the game about Venus and Jupiter being in conjunction. It is all about how love can conquer all.


----------



## rlucas4257

A couple of more games like this and I fully expect this board to put Hinrich in the "out of control like Jamal Crawford club". Watching Pike and Gordon makes me miss Jamal even more. We have no one out there who has a semblence of knowing how to create their own shot.


----------



## qwerty

Wo0t within 20.


----------



## chifaninca

Rlucas -

The subbing pattern is easy to describe:

Skiles looks down the bench :

"Hey, do any of you guys suck less than the ones on the floor? You think you are? Ok, you're in"


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Rlucas -
> 
> The subbing pattern is easy to describe:
> 
> Skiles looks down the bench :
> 
> "Hey, do any of you guys suck less than the ones on the floor? You think you are? Ok, you're in"


Free Pizza to you mate


----------



## such sweet thunder

The Duhon/Hinrich/Deng/Nocioni lineup has been the most successful all preseason -- and is pulling us back within striking distance.


----------



## chifaninca

Damn it HINRICH IS OUTTA CONTROL.

Skiles and Pax will say it's cause he played with guys like Crawford and it rubbed off!


----------



## rlucas4257

And to think Wookie could tell me that not only would we better then NJ, but significantly better then them. Well on this night, the gap is embarrasing. Not one of our players could crack their lineup on this night


----------



## chifaninca

More importantly...It's hard to contnually be pissed at your favorite team. 

Rlucas - Add me to the free Arenas club. He was RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud

Skiles is like the commander in Aliens, when all the marines are getting slaughtered and he's watching it mumbling "cut.. jib.. cut.. y-you go in..".

Man, we need Ripley to slap his *** and come in with that APV and wreck shop.


----------



## rlucas4257

Bulls best player in that first half was Chris Duhon, sadly


----------



## DaBullz

Time to do errands and go home.

I'll be bock soon.


----------



## BCH

I predict you will see a completely different Bulls team in the second half. The are going to cut the lead and they will compete.


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Bulls best player in that first half was Chris Duhon, sadly


Play of the entire first half: Duhon's MAJOR flop.

Honorary Mention goes to Tom Dore: 

"You GOTTA love those nachos! MY GOODNESS!"


----------



## evalam23

yeah withing striking distance of getting blownout by less than 20 but more than 10. Well we will what skiles is mad out of, if he can get these guys fired up at halftime and make it a game than it is ok, you have to remember this is, nociono, deng, gordon, duhon and reiner 1st games and they look it. Not much excuse for Hinrich or Chandler.


----------



## elias03

OMG we ****ing suck


----------



## Johnny Mac

Halftime, we got outscored by 10 in each quarter. We shot horrible, and you can tell by Richard Jefferson having 13 rebounds at the half. 

I'm not going to buy into this firesale and call the season a wash, because I think a lot of it is nerves with all the youth and rookies we have, but I'm still extremely concerned about Skiles. We shot three times as many three pointers as them, and that seems like a result of poor offense and inability to get a good shot closer. 

That said, dont be surprised if the Bulls make a little run to put themselves back in this game.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Off Chifinca's inspiration, Rlu, I'm not E L D R U H M A I anymore


----------



## ScottMay

Just to confirm:

This is the malcontent-free, everyone's jib is cut correctly, play the game the right way team, right?

These are Paxson's guys and Paxson's coaches, right? No more taint of Krause?

Just checking. What were we saying about these things again?


----------



## BealeFarange

Wow, well this is really sad. Hinrich looks out of control...but it's not his fault. Just as it wasn't JC's fault MOST OF THE TIME last year. Someone, in a competitive game of 5-on-5 Basketball, MUST attempt to put the ball in the basket.

**Anyone? Anyone? Sigh...okay, Andres...you have your hand up...again**

There is no interior presence but I'm not giving up on that yet. After all, Curry/AD are out. Anyone not watching the game might be tempted to make a "So what?" joke. Um...the team on the floor would quadruple in quality if Dicky Simpkins were providing interior offense, much less Curry and/or AD.

Deng looks lost...but I really think that's going to be short term. He's made some good plays almost accidentally and very clumsily. 

I'll hand it to Skiles/Pax, this team IS scrappy...and resillient. If ERob were out on the floor for this debacle, he'd probably have walked off and quit. 

I also think they're tough/dirty/clumsy in a way that will piss off other teams...like Deng's tripping foul on RJ in the first quarter. I think the Wiz fight might not be the last one we see this year...

There will be some entertainment, then, at least.


----------



## chifaninca

1st half assesment

Everyone gets a BIG F....

except Harrington who got yanked by Skiles cause he actually could hit a shot.

Hinrich is positioning himself as the leader for the "Jamal Tinsley" award.

Chandler actually looked ok, for him. His shot was better from the outside than from the inside. He's a stick figure that opposing PF and C's use to sweep the floor.

Nocioni thinks he's in Europe still, but atleast he's agressive.

Ben Gordon is positioning himself for the "Jay Williams, I'm soooo overrated and only a great college player" award.

Deng is Denging it.

Reiner is as useful as Rob Reiner.

Duhon is a good 2nd unit PG and currently contributing as much if not more than anyone esle on the team...

Again, i repeat (for the Spongy's of the world) TRADE HINRICH...TRADE GORDON....

Fire Paxson, Fire SKiles. Boycott the UC!!

Right now, we'd be ranked behind every WNBA team as well!


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

8 minutes is all that Deng played in the first half.

Why has Deng played so little? He was our best player in the preseason and we have been desperately looking for someone to do something good. And he does that. He does the little things. We are so talent-deprived we have to have our best players on the floor as much as possible.

Hinrich, Deng, and Nocioni should barely ever leave the floor.


----------



## rlucas4257

Where is Eddy Curry when we need him? When the crap hits the fan, its always easy to blame conditioning and the big fella. Well, what does our fearless leader have tonight?

Tomorrow Indy. And we arent far away from the west coast swing. We could go 0 for the month. 

I still cant believe Wookie said we would be significantly better then NJ


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I predict you will see a completely different Bulls team in the second half. The are going to cut the lead and they will compete.


I believe this to be true. 

Duhon and Deng in showed much promise. Duhon is more valuable than I thought he'd be. Very smart player. and quick. I was disgusted by the team's propensity to shoot the 3. Skiles is not a fan of the 3 but yet we continue to shoot it. Hinrich is trying to perform in a dual role as both SG and PG. I say let Duhon handle the rock.

Nocioni better quit flopping or he'll get a reputation worse than Divac. The refs aren't going to buy it all the time.

Larrivee isn't that bad. He's still got those catch phrases. I'd like to hear more ring it up than off the heal of the rim.

I'm very discouraged by the lack of effort and settling for the three. Just because we don't have Eddy shouldn't mean we shouldn't know what to do with the ball. 4/15 3's? yuck.


----------



## MiSTa iBN

Man, this is the lineup Skiles should've had in the first ****in place.

Chandler
Deng
Nocioni
Hinrich
Duhon


there it is, that simple, Skiles sucks..wtf is he thinking tonight? I thought Cartwright was bad, this dude is horrible


----------



## VincentVega

In other news, Iggy had another strong game w/ 11/8/3/2stl/1blk in 28 minutes.


----------



## lister333

there´s light in the end of the tunnel. Look for deng to score more and chandler to stablish de defense swat in the second half.
At least i hope so.


----------



## BG7

If theres another fight Curry has to stay out of it. I know he is trying to prove that he has balls, but he is our best player and we need him.

Crawford would be nice right now. Blame on Paxson for not resigning Jamal, and blame on skiles for being a stupid dumbass.


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> In other news, Iggy had another strong game w/ 11/8/3/2stl/1blk in 28 minutes.


:upset:


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 8 minutes is all that Deng played in the first half.
> 
> Why has Deng played so little? He was our best player in the preseason and we have been desperately looking for someone to do something good. And he does that. He does the little things. We are so talent-deprived we have to have our best players on the floor as much as possible.
> 
> Hinrich, Deng, and Nocioni should barely ever leave the floor.


is it cuz you have both of them on your fantasy team?  

Deng is quite good. His instincts around the rim are impressive. He has good control of those octopus arms. stealing and putting it up low in the post or passing to Kirk on that three at the end of the 2nd q.


----------



## qwerty

Horrid shooting for gordon continues, 0 -6.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> Ben Gordon is positioning himself for the "Jay Williams, I'm soooo overrated and only a great college player" award.


Jay Will was a hell of alot better than Gordon, college and the pro's. Only reason Jay was limited was cuz of the triangle, which EVERYone on the bulls hated at the time. We would of been alot better running and gunning that year had we dun it ALL season instead of the last ten games of the season.


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> is it cuz you have both of them on your fantasy team?
> 
> Deng is quite good. His instincts around the rim are impressive. He has good control of those octopus arms. stealing and putting it up low in the post or passing to Kirk on that three at the end of the 2nd q.


So I have Deng/Nocioni on my team...sigh...HOMER....  

You can't say Deng had good control at all on that dish to Hinrich though...that was sure travelling and a lot of craziness...

Worked, though.


----------



## BG7

Skiles gets a technical because he was frustrated from his crappy coaching.


----------



## VincentVega

Gordon was a very good college player. Jay Williams was an absolutely phenomenal college player.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Positive :

Nocioni has 10PTS & 8REBS


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> So I have Deng/Nocioni on my team...sigh...HOMER....


Me too!! Deng's in all my fantasy teams!! Deng!!! :banghead:


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> Positive :
> 
> Nocioni has 10PTS & 8REBS


Trust me, that has'nt been so positive for the Bulls.

Deng pulls out a Elton Brand esque post move.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Skiles gets a technical because he was frustrated from his crappy coaching.


Skiles better watch himself. technical from that woman ref. Might count as abuse


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 
> 
> Trust me, that has'nt been so positive for the Bulls.
> 
> Deng pulls out a Elton Brand esque post move.


Man, I'm not even watching the game no more. I just went and peeped the box score. Atleast he has some decent debut numbers.

Like I said earlier in this thread

We need to make a trade, and QUICK


----------



## BealeFarange

I think it would be more entertaining--and super funny--to watch Skiles and Frank play each other in a game of NBA Live rather than watch this.


----------



## rlucas4257

Is this losing the right way?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

In addition to the yearly PG debate, we will have a who's fault is it debate: Skiles or Pax.

It's Pax, people. He put everyone who responds to him in a position to fail.


----------



## qwerty

Chandler and nocioni both in foul trouble with four.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Gordon was a very good college player. Jay Williams was an absolutely phenomenal college player.


And both are conributing nothing to the Current Bulls team.


----------



## truth

remind me again why you guys traded JC for a buch of tamotoe cans


----------



## BG7

Curry will make a big change. The Bulls suckiness this game is really making a case for Curry's max extension.


----------



## spongyfungy

A fan to the woman ref : "go back to the WBNA!"

Hinrich on fire......like he was last time the bulls were down at the UC. 

Deng could get the orebs too


----------



## rlucas4257

Its Paxs fault for being lazy and not atleast looking at other coaches. But Skiles, the Bush supporter, is absolutely garbage. He basically has a team full of lotto picks, and not one guy knows what the sets are.


----------



## ScottMay

I'm watching the YES network, but let me guess -- this mini Hinrich run is giving Tom Dore a giant verbal woodrow?

"Come on, people, come out the UC for a load of nachos and some GREAT Bulls basketball!"


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Its Paxs fault for being lazy and not atleast looking at other coaches. But Skiles, the Bush supporter, is absolutely garbage. He basically has a team full of lotto picks, and not one guy knows what the sets are.


Let's remember another important issue -- there is no doubt that Paxson was given a budget of MAYBE $1.5M a year to find his coach. That's hugely at play here.


----------



## BG7

Well Paxson should of saw that Skiles was going to be a losing coach. He is getting balder by the day.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Its Paxs fault for being lazy and not atleast looking at other coaches. But Skiles, the Bush supporter, is absolutely garbage. He basically has a team full of lotto picks, and not one guy knows what the sets are.


OK,


so we keep reading that Pax is fed up with Curry not knowing the plays?


Are there any plays?


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's remember another important issue -- there is no doubt that Paxson was given a budget of MAYBE $1.5M a year to find his coach. That's hugely at play here.


But couldnt he have found one guy at that money who was in demand? I mean Skiles had exactly zero interviews after he quit Pho. That should have said something.


----------



## futuristxen

Wait. I just tuned in. Is this thing on?

Is that THE New Jersey Nets?

What's wrong with this team?

This season is a wash.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*OMG*

I'm watching it on the net.

Is there a bug on yahoo sports!?!?!??

ARE THEY REALLY DOWN BY 19 POINTS TO THE FREAKING NETS?!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!

We better dive for some loose balls.... and QUICK!!

Dive Kirk!

DIVE!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> OK,
> 
> 
> so we keep reading that Pax is fed up with Curry not knowing the plays?
> 
> 
> Are there any plays?


I agree, Curry and Erob didnt know the plays! Well, are there any cause I cant figure out what they are doing. 

Deng can play, Hinrich can play, as a 2 IMO. Duhon can play. Curry can play. Everyone else, including the coach, can hit the street.


----------



## VincentVega

Duhon > Gordon.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> But couldnt he have found one guy at that money who was in demand? I mean Skiles had exactly zero interviews after he quit Pho. That should have said something.


I don't disagree with you. I just don't want the guys at the top to escape blame for this, because they're ultimately the ones who installed Pax and Skiles, and Pax and Skiles were chosen largely because they'd work for cheap.


----------



## qwerty

Three banked off the glass by hinrich, wo0t.


----------



## BealeFarange

Duhon in '08!!


----------



## rlucas4257

is hinrich really a PG? I mean, he seems to have found the Jamals out of controlness. However, his effort is still admirable. But its almost like Kirk "world b free" Hinrich out there


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Duhon > Gordon.


Duhon>>>> Gordon. 

So far at least.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Skiles was sitting in the middle of Indiana coaching a high school team.

Now he's turned the Bulls into a high school team.


----------



## ScottMay

The Bulls need to run that play where Deng barely saves a halfcourt violation back to Duhon for a wide-open three. It was by far their crispest play of the night.

67-54, and I'm guessing Tom Dore is rubbing one out in his Sansabelts.


----------



## BealeFarange

Ok, so that sequence has me somewhat pumped for the "right way to play"...way to go, Kirk!!!!


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Bulls down by 11 with 338 in 3rd.
Bulls ball!

Let's make this a game!


----------



## Chicago N VA

Are my eyes deceiving me... 

A Bulls runnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## BG7

Hinrich is this teams leader. He is a great player.

Hinrich can play

Harrington can play

Duhon can play

Curry can play

Deng can play

Crawford can play.

Oh wait he's not with us anymore.


----------



## ScottMay

Woo-hoo! I (heart) grinders! 

They're playing the right way!

They are not quitting!

What a gameplan! Bring on the freaking circus trip, we are gonna kick its ***!


----------



## rlucas4257

NJ letting the Bulls back into the game

Does anyone notice a ton of empty seats for a home opener?


----------



## spongyfungy

Hinrich is going nuts on both ends of the court... 

Duhon is handling the ball too. Him and Deng are providing some backcourt pressure and Hinrich is taking advantage of this by flying around creating havoc.


----------



## ScottMay

This new Christina Milian video is pretty good.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> NJ letting the Bulls back into the game
> 
> Does anyone notice a ton of empty seats for a home opener?


not too many imo

Hinrich. nice followup shot. Hinrich 3. good after taking a offensive charge from scalabrine. Deng 2 shots.

69-59 Nets 3rd quarter 2:50


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Hinrich is going nuts on both ends of the court...
> 
> Duhon is handling the ball too. Him and Deng are providing some backcourt pressure and Hinrich is taking advantage of this by flying around creating havoc.


Then again, rlucas thinks he's out of control.


----------



## BealeFarange

Deng is showing something here. Two nice shots and the full-court pressure he, Duhon, and Kirk are applying is really effective.


----------



## rlucas4257

Not to pick on anyone, but the Bulls got better after Nocioni hit the bench. I think that wont be the case for the year, but Nocioni looked lost out there


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Then again, rlucas thinks he's out of control.


In the first half, he WAS out of control. Really, I mean insanely shoot-like-a-madman out of control.


----------



## Chicago_Cow

I don't care how talented B. Gordan is. After the piss poor effort on the 1st half, I don't want to hear Gordan mentioned as a starter ever again.


----------



## kukoc4ever

nice to see deng kicking ***.

he's gonna make a run for ROY.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Well I just got back from a hockey game.. and was hoping the bulls would be doing well.. apparently not.. although hopefully they make a game out of it.. hope duhon can really shine to be one of the bright spots for this team...although by the sounds of it wouldn't take much


----------



## rlucas4257

VV, Kirk Hinrich WAS out of control. To even question that is pretty ridiculous


----------



## ScottMay

Golden Boy just missed a critical wide-open three. He still has a really bad floating elbow.


----------



## MikeDC

Skiles absolutely has to go. Last year I gave him a pass because I thought he didn't have time or anyone to teach an offense to. This year he has no excuse. The way we use our bigs on offense absolutely sucks ***.

I second Dan's inability to comprehend why Deng... who was our best and most consistent player in the pre-season... played only 8 minutes in the first. Absolute nonsense.

That being said, Hinrich, Deng, and Duhon are making it close. I think it was the late CCCP who suggest those three, Nocioni, and Chandler might be the best lineup we have. I'm thinking he's right.

Duhon can't hit the broad side of a barn, but he penetrates and sets guys up, dare I say it, better than Kirk. This isn't a bad thing, because he's making Kirk very effective (and he also did this in the pre-season as well). Kirk is looking strong enough to take on Ron Mercer (not sure what that says, but its a start). 

If Griff can stay healthy, it'll make me really happy.


----------



## qwerty

Whoever predicited we would see a totally different bulls team this have is heads on so far.


----------



## ScottMay

NJ announcers laughing over Hinrich's lack of conscience . . . one of them is Kelly Tripucka, who knows the affliction better than anyone.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Kirk on fire - 25 points , 17 in 3rd q. 
Deng, Duhon, Kirk, need to be starters on this team.


----------



## superdave

Damn. NEVER BENCH DENG MR. SKILES!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> NJ announcers laughing over Hinrich's lack of conscience . . . one of them is Kelly Tripucka, who knows the affliction better than anyone.


conscience? He's evil?


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Skiles absolutely has to go. Last year I gave him a pass because I thought he didn't have time or anyone to teach an offense to. This year he has no excuse. The way we use our bigs on offense absolutely sucks ***.
> 
> I second Dan's inability to comprehend why Deng... who was our best and most consistent player in the pre-season... played only 8 minutes in the first. Absolute nonsense.
> 
> That being said, Hinrich, Deng, and Duhon are making it close. I think it was the late CCCP who suggest those three, Nocioni, and Chandler might be the best lineup we have. I'm thinking he's right.
> 
> Duhon can't hit the broad side of a barn, but he penetrates and sets guys up, dare I say it, better than Kirk. This isn't a bad thing, because he's making Kirk very effective (and he also did this in the pre-season as well). Kirk is looking strong enough to take on Ron Mercer (not sure what that says, but its a start).
> 
> If Griff can stay healthy, it'll make me really happy.


Exactly. Duhon gets the offense moving better then Kirk does. And Kirk tends to play a little more aggressive in an off the ball role, not to mention he actually moves off the ball, rather then out of control when he is on top. Throw in Deng, who I think was the best player in that run, and it was fun to watch. But lets be realistic, NJ looked like they lost interest


----------



## superdave

Tonight Hinrich looks much better running through screens (at the 2 guard) than running the point


----------



## BealeFarange

I don't really understand why you're questioning Deng playing only 8 minutes...first of all, it seemed like he played more... I dunno...but he wasn't terribly effective in the first half. He was obviously nervous and was calmed down at halftime. No beef there.

I don't think Nocioni looked "lost," RLucas...he looked almost TOO confident. He was sloppy and aggressive (Fizericious) but not lost. 

Duhon is a very good point guard. Hinrich, it seems, is a very good shooting guard...hmm....


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Whoever predicited we would see a totally different bulls team this have is heads on so far.


No offense to whoever made the prediction, but it was a no-brainer. You don't see many 54-point blowouts in the NBA because the team who gets a 27-point first-half lead will let up, and the one who was down 27 is going to kick and scratch and claw, especially at home.

The key, I think all of us armchair strategists will agree, is not to get down by 27 in the first place. You don't win many games that way.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Damn. NEVER BENCH DENG MR. SKILES!!!!!


No Szhniit ! What the hell was Skiles thinking?! 

Idiot.


----------



## L.O.B

mercer sucks


----------



## VincentVega

Deng and Duhon -- totally impressed.

Kirk is out of contention for the "Jamaal Tinsley award" (great call, whoever posted that in the first half).

Damn, I love Deng.


----------



## MikeDC

1 Duhon
2 Kirk
3 Griff
4 Deng
5 Harrington

The smurfs.

However, they're a very flexible set of Smurfs and except for when they're really outsized, it appears to be effective. They've got a lot of guys there that can guard multiple positions- Kirk, Griff, Deng... that's not a bad thing, and give credit to Skiles for trying it (though I still think he has to go.

I think Kirk needs to be looked at as our full time two. He's better there by a bigger margin over the other options than he is better than our other 1s.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> is it cuz you have both of them on your fantasy team?
> 
> Deng is quite good. His instincts around the rim are impressive. He has good control of those octopus arms. stealing and putting it up low in the post or passing to Kirk on that three at the end of the 2nd q.


How did you know that? Did I mention it before?


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Damn. NEVER BENCH DENG MR. SKILES!!!!!


Starting Gordon was not smart. Let him rot on the bench for a while. Better to win then develop. Deng is so valuable on the floor. Duhon can penetrate and dish low in the post so well.

Nets have their suitcases cuz they traveling like crazy.


----------



## mizenkay

duhon + hinrich =  

hinrich's run (7-12) in the third was all at the two.

(and yes, he was ice cold in the first half, VV)

but now we're makin' a game of it!


----------



## rlucas4257

Hinrich looks like the player he was at KU. Thats a good thing. And that is as a 2 guard. He isnt a PG


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> conscience? He's evil?


You've never heard the phrase "he has no conscience" used to describe someone who exercises poor shot selection? Am I that old?


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Whoever predicited we would see a totally different bulls team this have is heads on so far.


I think that was BCH


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon for 3!!!!

Bulls down by 1.


----------



## L.O.B

Yeah baby 1 point game


----------



## jmk

Looks like we suck just as much as you guys do.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Tonight Hinrich looks much better running through screens (at the 2 guard) than running the point


True. But that might be due to the fact that Ben Gordon has completely underwhelmed.

That said, Duhon = great.


----------



## BealeFarange

Hear footprints?
Smell body odor?

Does Steve Stone do basketball??!!??


----------



## italianBBlover

lol

73-69


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> How did you know that? Did I mention it before?


superdave outed you I believe. Then I saw that yahoo article on it.

Deng nice tip in. but Mercer three is good

77-74 8:47 

Another traveling call on NJ


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Duhon for 3!!!!
> 
> Bulls down by 1.


Wtf, thought duhon had no outside shot. I'll take it though.


----------



## Yao Mania

Can I ask again, why the heck didn't Deng start?? 

Amazing if the Bulls can come back in this one....


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Hinrich looks like the player he was at KU. Thats a good thing. And that is as a 2 guard. He isnt a PG


he can. He just can't be both. Duhon needs to be in. The difference is night and day with him in.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Hinrich looks like the player he was at KU. Thats a good thing. And that is as a 2 guard. He isnt a PG


He was a PG when he was 5th in the nation in assists as a sophomore. And if you'd have watched him play at KU his junior and senior seasons, you'd know that the offense moved best/scored the most with Kirk at PG (and Miles on the bench).

That said, I don't care what position Kirk plays so long as the team benefits.


----------



## rlucas4257

Just thinking out loud

if Kirk is a 2, which has always been pretty obvious, wouldnt it have been smart to atleast consider 6-8 Shaun Livingston at #3?


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Can I ask again, why the heck didn't Deng start??
> 
> Amazing if the Bulls can come back in this one....


but you got admit, he plays great off the bench


----------



## BG7

Who the hell is Deng?

He brings out a Elton Brand post move that I miss so much ever since we brought Chandler in.

Then he goes and makes a three on the perimeter.

Put that on top of good D.

He has superstar written all over him. I just don't know what the hell he is, but one thing I do know is he is good.


----------



## lister333

Nice run....i can see more than a light in the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> No offense to whoever made the prediction, but it was a no-brainer. You don't see many 54-point blowouts in the NBA because the team who gets a 27-point first-half lead will let up, and the one who was down 27 is going to kick and scratch and claw, especially at home.
> 
> The key, I think all of us armchair strategists will agree, is not to get down by 27 in the first place. You don't win many games that way.


 While i agree with that, it's not everyday you see a team come back from 27 down and make a pretty good game of it.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

By the sounds of it this team CAN be exciting to watch.. I can't wait to actually see a game on WGN


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon sets it up. Deng for three. GOOOOOODDD

tied 77 8:17


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> He was a PG when he was 5th in the nation in assists as a sophomore. And if you'd have watched him play at KU his junior and senior seasons, you'd know that the offense moved best/scored the most with Kirk at PG (and Miles on the bench).
> 
> That said, I don't care what position Kirk plays so long as the team benefits.


and KU almost won the whole shabang with him playing as a 2. Isnt that all that matters?


----------



## BG7

Stupid announcers giving Skiles credit for bringing Deng off the bench. I would of started him in the first place.


----------



## VincentVega

The knee-jerk on this thread from the first half to the second half is hilarious.


----------



## ScottMay

I hope Ben Gordon enjoyed hearing his name during the introduction of the starting lineups tonight. 

Might have been the last time it ever happens.


----------



## minero

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Just thinking out loud
> 
> if Kirk is a 2, which has always been pretty obvious, wouldnt it have been smart to atleast consider 6-8 Shaun Livingston at #3?


thats a nice question


----------



## MagillaGorilla

What a game! And I was about to turn it off to watch Kill Bill.

Bulls up by 2!


----------



## spongyfungy

My gosh. Duhon airballs a three but Deng follows up and puts it in Bulls with the first lead. 

Chandler had a nice block on the other end.

Interior pressure forces a timeout on the Nets.

79-77 Bulls 7:42 left.


----------



## rlucas4257

Deng really could be the rookie of the year. Thats not hype.

He is like a 3 version of Hakeem


----------



## chifaninca

Holy crap.

hats off and welcome back Chicago Bulls.....


Grat work by the Bulls.

Deng, Hinrich and Duhon should never sit on the bench again.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

*shuts up*

They got alot of heart man...

DENG 18PTS, 7REBS, 2AST

HINRICH 26PTS, 5AST

DUHON 6PTS, 6AST

NOCIONI 10PTS, 8REBS


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> and KU almost won the whole shabang with him playing as a 2. Isnt that all that matters?


KU almost won the whole shebang when Aaron Miles was out of the game and Kirk took over at PG with about 8:00 to go vs. Syracuse. I've watched the tape about 6 times.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The knee-jerk on this thread from the first half to the second half is hilarious.


Hey VV, I want you to go back and read my post from halftime.  This board is so hilarious. This team goes from being a whole lot worse than the Bobcats, to having Deng and Hinrich being future superstars and Duhon being the new point guard of the future. Its entertaining to say the least. 

Hinrichs ability to play both guard positions is amazing, maybe rlucas is right, maybe if we can get a point guard who can cross match on defense, Hinrichs scoring will be more valuable to this particular Bulls team?


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The knee-jerk on this thread from the first half to the second half is hilarious.


Not a knee-jerk.

They were awful.


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The knee-jerk on this thread from the first half to the second half is hilarious.


I was just gonna mention that, no skiles this paxon that since they start the run.


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The knee-jerk on this thread from the first half to the second half is hilarious.


the difference in play has alot to do with it


----------



## chifaninca

Deng for [email protected]


----------



## rlucas4257

Bulls run starts with nocioni and chandler going to the bench. Coach Skiles brings them back in with the game on the line? Lets see what happens but seems like the other team had the chemistry going


----------



## chifaninca

Duhon For VP


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The knee-jerk on this thread from the first half to the second half is hilarious.


The people on this forum should be called the knee jerk kids.

Nocioni miss and Deng tips it in!!!! 

offensive foul by Best. Bulls ball


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> The knee-jerk on this thread from the first half to the second half is hilarious.


Yeah, down by 27 at home to an injury/trade/soul depleted Nets team inside of 17 minutes. Shame on all of us for not keeping the faith.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Holy crap.
> 
> hats off and welcome back Chicago Bulls.....
> 
> 
> Grat work by the Bulls.
> 
> Deng, Hinrich and Duhon should never sit on the bench again.


Gee, you sure changed your tune in a snap.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey VV, I want you to go back and read my post from halftime.  This board is so hilarious. This team goes from being a whole lot worse than the Bobcats, to having Deng and Hinrich being future superstars and Duhon being the new point guard of the future. Its entertaining to say the least.
> 
> Hinrichs ability to play both guard positions is amazing, maybe rlucas is right, maybe if we can get a point guard who can cross match on defense, Hinrichs scoring will be more valuable to this particular Bulls team?


Hmmm, I doubt youll ever get him to admit that.


----------



## BealeFarange

Is there a "foot-in-mouth" icon? 

This is fun...and it looks good.

I <3 Luol Deng.


----------



## chifaninca

Hinrich for Secretary of State

Chandler for Flagpole.

Curry for pothole.

Skiles for UN ambassador of Guatamala...

I give him very little credit for this turnaround.

That Deng got only 8 minutes in the first was redicuolous. Smacks of E-Rob treatment.

Nocioni is a chaos player. Sometimes you love it...sometimes you'd like to flush it.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

I'm getting pumped about this game and I'm just reading what you guys are saying.. nba.com updates aren't really updating often.. :| GO BULLS!


----------



## BG7

They really did suck in the first half badly.

I hope the NBA puts this as a loss in Skiles book, and a Win in the real teams book.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Gee, you sure changed your tune in a snap.


VV,

you're right. If they play like they care I will root like a fanatic.

if they play like crap...I'll call it crap


----------



## ChiBron

OMFG!!!

WTF happened? I was watching the Houston-Memphis and change the channel, and WE ARE WITHIN 2? HOLY ****!!!


----------



## rlucas4257

Hinrich was raped, no call


----------



## nwasquad

lot of people are sayin how kirk is doin such a nice job at SG and we should find another person to cross match at PG...well then why not Gordon at the point? its prob the best for both the BUlls and Gordon anyway


----------



## unBULLievable

What's the score guys?


----------



## lister333

dreaming to be in uc now!!!


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I doubt youll ever get him to admit that.


Why do you say that?

I think tonight showcases this very thing quite saliently. I've never thought that Kirk couldn't run off screens and play SG. rlucas, you called it a year ago (although I still think that Kirk can play PG at a high level in the NBA).


----------



## Chicago N VA

I'm sorry I am sticking too it... my guns..

No Way The Bulls should have been down by 27 points to this Nets team.

I'm sorry the Bulls were awful the first half.

It's gutsy they got back in the game.. 
but the first half the Bulls didn't have any offense.. and was playing no defense.

So I don't think it's a knee-jerk.

We reacted to what our eyes was seeing :wiz:


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>nwasquad</b>!
> lot of people are sayin how kirk is doin such a nice job at SG and we should find another person to cross match at PG...well then why not Gordon at the point? its prob the best for both the BUlls and Gordon anyway


size issues. Buford was punking Kirk in the first half. What happens if Kirk gets matched up on a lebron james or kobe bryant. better to throw some size at him first and then let the scrappy Kirk check him later.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Hinrich was raped, no call


Totally disagree. He either needs to stop and take the intermediate J there, or actually try and finish it at the rim. He pulled his punch.


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon tips it away from Mourning. Nice help d duhon.

Mourning drives slowly and a foul gets called on Chandler. 

81-81- 4th quarter 6:05 left 

Mourning to shoot 2. He misses one. First miss by the Nets.

Makes the second.

Duhon brings it up. Nets lead "by the slimmest of margins."  oh larivee you don't dissapoint

Nocioni for three. GOOOD! LONG three.

foul on Harrington.


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> I'm sorry I am sticking too it... my guns..
> 
> No Way The Bulls should have been down by 27 points to this Nets team.
> 
> I'm sorry the Bulls were awful the first half.
> 
> It's gutsy they got back in the game..
> but the first half the Bulls didn't have any offense.. and was playing no defense.
> 
> So I don't think it's a knee-jerk.
> 
> We reacted to what our eyes was seeing :wiz:



Yah they were awful.

WTF is Deng only playing 8 minutes in the 1st half for?

Why didn't Deng start?

Why does Gordon suck so bad when Pax fell in love him with and picked him #3?

Why is Duhon so good when Pax was going to cut him?

Grrrrr.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you say that?
> 
> I think tonight showcases this very thing quite saliently. I've never thought that Kirk couldn't run off screens and play SG. rlucas, you called it a year ago (although I still think that Kirk can play PG at a high level in the NBA).


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Totally disagree. He either needs to stop and take the intermediate J there, or actually try and finish it at the rim. He pulled his punch.


Good thing he pulled his punch, we don't need him suspended too.


----------



## L.O.B

Violet Plamer is a sorry excuse for a ref


----------



## spongyfungy

Jefferson shoots a three. MISS. Mercer boards

Mercer to Jeffereson back to Mercer. shoots baseline good.

84-84 4:43 left

Hinrich top of of the key off a screen from Nocioni. Deng corner three try. MISS

they call blocking foul on Hinrich. Mercer gets the call from Violet. 4 on Hinrich.

Jefferson top of the key. drives and gets called for an offensive foul on Nocioni. 84-84 4:06


----------



## ScottMay

Now THAT was a terrible call.

I thought that the NBA didn't invite back the lowest-graded five or ten refs in any given year. It's not possible that there are lower-graded refs than Palmer, is it?

Nice make-up call, though.


----------



## spongyfungy

HiHinrich takes it up. pulls up for three! GOOOD

87-84 Bulls

3:24 left


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> Why didn't Deng start?


I believe because they wanted someone to be able to come off the bench and have an immediate impact, which he did tonight.


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you say that?
> 
> I think tonight showcases this very thing quite saliently. I've never thought that Kirk couldn't run off screens and play SG. rlucas, you called it a year ago (although I still think that Kirk can play PG at a high level in the NBA).


I think Kirk is a top 10-15 PG in the league. Nothing to sneeze at. But if he plays the 2 I think he is Jerry West redux. Now maybe I am doing something I accuse alot of people of, which is overhyping him. And thats fine. But I have always thought he was tremendous off the ball. On the ball, he tends to get bogged down. Now if the Bulls can get some size at the 1, a kid like Livingston, then they could let Kirk work on guys his own size. 

But regardless, for me to use the name Jerry West in the same sentence with Kirk Hinrich should say something, and put to rest any of the rlucas hats hinrich crap that I hear. What I hate is A) Skiles putting Hinrich on a pedestal, which is no fault of Hinrich and B) the fans overrating him a PG. if anything the fans overrate him as a 1, and underrate him as a 2. But what i said is as big a complement as youll hear from me, outside of me calling him as good as Jordan, as one fan actually said


----------



## ChiBron

BS OFFICIATING :upset:


----------



## spongyfungy

Jefferson drives on Deng. shoots misses. rebounds own miss. shoots no good. again gets fouled.

RJ for two. makes both

"bulls by slimmest of margins" again - wayne larivee

Hinrich top of the key to Deng outside. Hinrich drives around pass to Duhon. Duhon penetrates. no look dish to Nocioni for the dunk but gets blocked cleanly by RJ. bulls basketball again.


----------



## L.O.B

So Alonzo is allowed to hammer Andres....I can see why he's pissed


----------



## Chicago_Cow

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> I believe because they wanted someone to be able to come off the bench and have an immediate impact, which he did tonight.


That impact would be counterproductive if you're down by 25+ pts every night.

At this point, I would let Gordon ride the pine and figure out the ways to score against the NBA scrubs.


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> BS OFFICIATING :upset:


She is a joke, no way in hell nocioni touched that last. He also got whacked.


----------



## BG7

Yes, the girl ref sucks.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Kirk is a top 10-15 PG in the league. Nothing to sneeze at. But if he plays the 2 I think he is Jerry West redux. Now maybe I am doing something I accuse alot of people of, which is overhyping him. And thats fine. But I have always thought he was tremendous off the ball. On the ball, he tends to get bogged down. Now if the Bulls can get some size at the 1, a kid like Livingston, then they could let Kirk work on guys his own size.
> 
> But regardless, for me to use the name Jerry West in the same sentence with Kirk Hinrich should say something, and put to rest any of the rlucas hats hinrich crap that I hear. What I hate is A) Skiles putting Hinrich on a pedestal, which is no fault of Hinrich and B) the fans overrating him a PG. if anything the fans overrate him as a 1, and underrate him as a 2. But what i said is as big a complement as youll hear from me, outside of me calling him as good as Jordan, as one fan actually said


I can live with that. Nice post.


----------



## ScottMay

WTF with the shot selection?

I thought Skiles's jib guys would exercise more restraint.


----------



## BG7

Harrington fouled and 1


----------



## ChiBron

HARRINGTON BASKET AND 1!


----------



## spongyfungy

87-86 Bulls 4th quarter 2:53

Duhon to inbound. Hinrich baseline shot. Misses. Hinrich dives for the ball. save by the Bulls

Deng for three miss. Nocioni tips it away. Mercers got it

Mercers spins shoots MISS. Deng boards. Hinrich brings it up. top of the key calls a play. screen off harrington. Nocioni shoots the three. SHORT. harrington tries to board. OOB Bulls ball. ball gets tipped on rim for fresh 24.

Duhon top of the key. to Hinrich. Harrington posts up inside. turnaround fadeaway off the glass. GOOOD and 1. mourning foul.

90 -86 1:51


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Harrington fouled and 1


Othella seems to be having a nice game on paper.

How does he look live?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> 
> 
> That impact would be counterproductive if you're down by 25+ pts every night.
> 
> At this point, I would let Gordon ride the pine and figure out the ways to score against the NBA scrubs.


Well, what Skiles did of putting in Deng as a sub actually worked.

This team has the momentum now after getting NJ to drop.

So if we didn't get down by 25. . .


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Harrington fouled and 1


Othella seems to be having a nice game on paper.

How does he look live? 

2 TOs 3 fouls could be better.


----------



## spongyfungy

87-86 Bulls 4th quarter 2:53

Duhon to inbound. Hinrich baseline shot. Misses. Hinrich dives for the ball. save by the Bulls

Deng for three miss. Nocioni tips it away. Mercers got it

Mercers spins shoots MISS. Deng boards. Hinrich brings it up. top of the key calls a play. screen off harrington. Nocioni shoots the three. SHORT. harrington tries to board. OOB Bulls ball. ball gets tipped on rim for fresh 24.

Duhon top of the key. to Hinrich. Harrington posts up inside. turnaround fadeaway off the glass. GOOOD and 1. mourning foul.

90 -86 1:51

Duhon commits the foul on Collins.

Collins. to shoot 2. makes both. Lead for bulls is two.

nets full court press. 

Hinrich left wing pass to Harringon. Harrington 15-footer. GOOOD

Jefferson drives floater. GOOD

92-90 52:4 left Bulls lead.

Deng floats a shot. MISS. Eric williams rebounds. 

Rj to Vaughn to Eric Williams in the corner. For three..MISS. Hinrich rebounds. they foul him

Hinrich makes 1. misses one.

93-90 Bulls 14:2 left

Database problems. BBB


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Othella seems to be having a nice game on paper.
> 
> How does he look live?
> 
> 2 TOs 3 fouls could be better.


Curry type production spread out throughout the game.


----------



## rlucas4257

kirk throws the towel on the camera in the huddle. That was great. 

great comeback. Is it just me or did this team just play in the second half rather then trying to run whatever the heck they were trying to do in the first half?


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> VV, Kirk Hinrich WAS out of control. To even question that is pretty ridiculous


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>The 6ft Hurdle</b>!
> 
> Well, what Skiles did of putting in Deng as a sub actually worked.
> 
> This team has the momentum now after getting NJ to drop.


Ah... Skiles planned on the team sucking... to lure the Nets into a false sense of security.

A master stroke!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Othella seems to be having a nice game on paper.
> 
> How does he look live?
> 
> 2 TOs 3 fouls could be better.


He looks pretty damn good, he's been scoring inside with ease all game.

I wouldn't worry about the fouls and to's right now, he put up 16pts and has been the only inside presence we've had all night...


----------



## ScottMay

That was a very Crawford/Rose-esque free-throw miss from Kirk.

Nets an easy two, Bulls prepare inbounds play. Look for Pike after the TO.


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> kirk throws the towel on the camera in the huddle. That was great.
> 
> great comeback. Is it just me or did this team just play in the second half rather then trying to run whatever the heck they were trying to do in the first half?


They are trying to get the Chicago out of themselves.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Let me be the firs to say - 
BULLS WIN!!!!!! 

I'm 99.9 percent sure....


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> kirk throws the towel on the camera in the huddle. That was great.
> 
> great comeback. Is it just me or did this team just play in the second half rather then trying to run whatever the heck they were trying to do in the first half?


With Duhon, Hinrich, Deng, Nocioni and Chandler, this team is better off running and fast breaking. Much better than the nonsense Skiles has them running.


----------



## spongyfungy

Net on the inbounds. RJ gets it drives, pass to Collins. Collins gets a dunk.J? (don't want to foul him)

93-92 Bulls 10.6 left

Hinrich couldn't get the "daggers"


----------



## Yao Mania

Congrats to Deng, double double in his regular season debut, off the bench too!!


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> kirk throws the towel on the camera in the huddle. That was great.
> 
> great comeback. Is it just me or did this team just play in the second half rather then trying to run whatever the heck they were trying to do in the first half?


Rlucas,

you are right. They seemed to play without having to think about it.


They have played as incredibly good in the second half as they played incredibly bad in the first half.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah... Skiles planned on the team sucking... to lure the Nets into a false sense of security.
> 
> A master stroke!


No it was Skiles plan - Taking a page from Muhammed Ali "Rumble in the Jungle"

Rope-a-dope?


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> kirk throws the towel on the camera in the huddle. That was great.
> 
> great comeback. Is it just me or did this team just play in the second half rather then trying to run whatever the heck they were trying to do in the first half?


It's not just you, but there's no softer defense in the NBA universe than the one played by a team up almost 30 points. The Bulls went to a crazy wild scramble and didn't run any plays, which isn't a recipe for any kind of long-term success.


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon to inbound. has to call timeout. no one open.


----------



## ChiBron

Y do we always have trouble inbounding in the clutch? It's been a huge problem ever since the dynasty breakup.


----------



## chifaninca

Wow, we have a hard time getting the ball in bounds.

Deng and Harrington have had an incredible game all game long.

Hinrich has had the best second half of his career.


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon to inbound. Nocioni gets fouled on a reachin by Eric Williams.

to shoot two.

Nocioni. MISSES on the first. DOH.

makes the second.

94-92 10 secs left.


----------



## spongyfungy

jefferson. for three!. no a two. his foot was on the line. OUCH. hinrich floats one. NO GOOD

OT.


----------



## chifaninca

Friggin OT for all of [email protected][email protected]@@


----------



## ChiBron

THANK GOD HE HAD A FOOT ON THE LINE! OTHERWISE this would've been a heart break of the century.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> Let me be the firs to say -
> BULLS WIN!!!!!!
> 
> I'm 99.9 percent sure....


Good thing I left me that .1 percent!


----------



## Chicago N VA

Freethrows


----------



## ChiBron

NJ stop bit&hing. RJ clearly had the foot on the line.

Can't believe this sh&t!


----------



## MikeDC

**** **** piss goddamn whore son of a *****.

Poop.

And in the irony of ironies, we get saved temporarily by a good call from Violet Palmer.


----------



## Yao Mania

Yahoo has the game won by New Jersey already!! guess they didn't see the foot on the line


----------



## chifaninca

Well,

that is disappointing. We had a chance to seal it, but didn't close the deal two different times.


----------



## ScottMay

Why wasn't Pike in the game? 

Why wasn't a play run to get Pike the ball in a free-throw situation?

Why did the jib guys go 2-4 on close-out free throws?

Ugh.


----------



## rlucas4257

Great effort by Kirk on that shot. RJ is a star in the first order from where i sit

How does Curry fit into what works with this club? I am not sure.


----------



## spongyfungy

OMG. they are going to replay this. his foot _was_ on the line. Oh my goodness we were about to lose this game by one inch. 

the goats. hinrich and nocioni missing those two free throws which would have iced the game. (can't blame them though. they did bring us back in the game. )


----------



## ChiBron

Props to RJ for a cold-blooded shot.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Why wasn't Pike in the game?
> 
> Why wasn't a play run to get Pike the ball in a free-throw situation?
> 
> Why did the jib guys go 2-4 on close-out free throws?
> 
> Ugh.


Our coach is Scott Skiles.


----------



## jmk

Should have been a technical on Hinrich for calling a foul when they didn't have one.


----------



## chifaninca

Could someone please guard Jefferson?

Noci outta control again


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Although I still doubt Pax's abilities, I wonder what did inspire such confidence in this team. 

I think that they got part of it from this organizational confidence when Pax got rid of the "guys who didn't play the right way."


----------



## MikeDC

Someone put the Chicago *in* Andres since his stint in the Olympics. Damn.


----------



## elias03

nocioni needs to get benched and bring back griffin. damn choker


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> Should have been a technical on Hinrich for calling a foul when they didn't have one.


Blah Blah blah.. 

moot point!


----------



## Johnny Mac

Where are all the Paxson bashes who love to poke fun at how he supposedly put together a team that will never give up. You guys love to mock that, but these guys fought from 30 down to send it to OT. That is heart.


----------



## ScottMay

Can someone take Luol Dale Ellis aside and explain to him the type of three pointer he ought to be taking?


----------



## BG7

Nocioni always keeping things suprising. Is he going to miss the shot, or turnover the ball. We never quite know.


----------



## spongyfungy

Jefferson. drains an outside shot. nothing but net. Hinrich to his right on the right wing. Nocioni tries off glass shot. MISS.

Best brings it up. Jefferson gets the ball. screens to vaughn. Best throws up the ball and MISSES. got bumped on the play. no shooting foul.

96-94 Nets

4:07 left

Nets to inbound. Jefferson gets the bball. shoots MISSES. Last touch on Eric Williams. Bulls ball.

hinrich brings it up. to Deng on the left. Nocioni with the board back to Harrington. to Nocioni inside baseline floater. MISses but fouled.

makes one. misses the second

96-95 Nets 3:37 left.


----------



## chifaninca

11 of 30 from 3pt range.

Noci misses a ft again


----------



## ChiBron

Free Throws DAMMIT :upset:


----------



## chifaninca

Chapu with the block!


----------



## ChiBron

GReat defensive posession!

Hinrich draws foul. Shooting 2.


----------



## ScottMay

How about MAKING SOME FREE THROWS, Mr. Jib?


----------



## spongyfungy

Nocioni drives baseline. to Collins. downlow to Vaughn left wing. blocked by Nocioni. 

Hinrich. runner ball fake gets fouled on the drive. Collins gets called.

96-95 3:06 left. 2 shots.

makes one. makes the second.

97-96 Bulls.


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Chapu with the block!


Astonishingly, I believe that in 30 pages this is the first mention of "El Chapu".


----------



## chifaninca

How about Deng going through a "there is a reason the shot clock is 24 seconds class"


----------



## spongyfungy

Jefferson drives. foul called on Deng. non shooting. Jefferson gets the inbound. back to Vaughn in the left corner. airs it. 

Deng shoots a 15 footer. no good.

double dribble called on RJ.

RJ has 9 TO's. They really miss Kidd. I guess he did all the dribbling. They got called for so many traveling violations.


----------



## The Krakken

The Duke/Kansas affect is on full display.

28 3 point attempts????:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay

Good to see Pete Myers taking aside Rex Chapman Deng and disabusing him of his preconceived notions of what's a good shot.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Astonishingly, I believe that in 30 pages this is the first mention of "El Chapu".


Got tired of trying to say nocioniionioniiii

too many vowels


----------



## Big_CKansas

Deng needs to be told to take a shot later in the shot clock. His last three have been in the first 8 seconds.


----------



## rlucas4257

I predict Artest and Nocioni fight tomorrow


----------



## ChiBron

C'mon guyz, use the clock.


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> How about Deng going through a "there is a reason the shot clock is 24 seconds class"


He did have a pretty good shot. But i would have preferred for him to settle it down.


----------



## chifaninca

OK, Noci needs a valuum


----------



## elias03

nocioni needs to get benched. hes so outa control


----------



## spongyfungy

Chapu inbounds. to Hinrich. Hinrich on the right wing. Nocioni for three NO GOOD. SO EARLY of a shot. 

Nocioni steals the ball throws it past the timeline. but throws it back to the Nets.

Timeout Nets


----------



## The Krakken

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Good to see Pete Myers taking aside Rex Chapman Deng and disabusing him of his preconceived notions of what's a good shot.


Hopefully, he's give Andres Nocioni an earful as well.....


----------



## BG7

5-18 Nocioni please don't shoot anymore.


----------



## ScottMay

Visible disgust on Skiles's face at Andres Craig Hodges . . . this makes for interesting theater when the jib guys start jacking crazy threes.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> He did have a pretty good shot. But i would have preferred for him to settle it down.


It's only a good shot if you are consistently making them and they are shutting down inside shots.....or you are Kirk Hinrich.

Work the clock, pass it around, see what you can get inside.

We are something like 12 for 36 on 3pt shoots tonite.


----------



## The Krakken

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 5-18 Nocioni please don't shoot anymore.


LOL!!!


----------



## unBULLievable

What's score and how many minutes left?


----------



## Big_CKansas

> I predict Artest and Nocioni fight tomorrow




Yeah, it looks like he is just going to get up and punch someone everytime he hits the ground!


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 5-18 Nocioni please don't shoot anymore.


he's killing my fantasy team.

RJ drives spins pass to Best. best shoots for three. GOOD

Hinrich to Harrington downlow. shoots and a foul called on bootsy collins. Hit the road jack 6 fouls.

99-97 NJ 1:42 left


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> What's score and how many minutes left?


2 mis left 99-97 NJ


----------



## The Krakken

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Visible disgust on Skiles's face at Andres Craig Hodges . . . this makes for interesting theater when the jib guys start jacking crazy threes.


LOL!!!!


----------



## ScottMay

Holy ****, that Best three kills me.

How many thousands of times did we see him speed dribble for 23 seconds, then launch a 22' 11" 2-footer that spun out?

And here he is actually hitting a three against us.


----------



## qwerty

Wanna make these free throws chapu?


----------



## spongyfungy

Blocking foul on Eric Williams. hit the road jack. 1:36 left 99-97 nets


----------



## BG7

Ready for a roller coaster ride, Nocioni going back to the ride.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> 5-18 Nocioni please don't shoot anymore.


He's killing my Fantasy Team - FG%


----------



## The Krakken

Nocioni just fouled out two straight players.


----------



## ChiBron

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Ready for a roller coaster ride, Nocioni going back to the ride.




Anyway, he mad BOTH!


----------



## MagillaGorilla

It's funny how Chapu thinks every whistle must be against him. Funny, as long as they're not! 

Two FT's made!


----------



## ScottMay

Special note to Dan Rosenbaum: as a roto player, you'll grow to appreciate nothing more than overtime. It's a simple formula:

Overtime = more stats


----------



## chifaninca

1:14 tied and Mourning to the line.

Help D lacking


----------



## ChiBron

Gimme a break. He just jumped in. That should be an offensive foul.


----------



## spongyfungy

Nocioni with tongue out. makes the first free throw 15/24 FT's by the Bulls

Nocioni makes both. YAY

Best brings it up. gets a screen from RJ. Best gets fouled by Duhon. reached in as best drived.

Best brings it in. RJ to Mercer. inside to Alonzo. gets fouled by Harrington. 

99 tied., 1:14 left


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Special note to Dan Rosenbaum: as a roto player, you'll grow to appreciate nothing more than overtime. It's a simple formula:
> 
> Overtime = more stats


Unless you have Nocioni who's missing more shots and turning the ball over


----------



## chifaninca

Mourning misses two


----------



## spongyfungy

MISSED THEM BOTH!! still tied. Hinrich to Deng. backs in shoots. MISS.

RJ inside. to Best. outside back to RJ to shoot a three. MISS

Alonzo is the GOAT.

Skiles calls the TO.


----------



## chifaninca

Deng thinks he's Pippen and misses

Jeff misses and Chapu rebounds..........


Does anyone expect to see Noci tear down the rim after the game just to finish off with a bang?


----------



## The Krakken

Deng seems content to only shoot the toughest possible shot imaginable.


----------



## ChiBron

Deng with another miss. But i'm impressed by his ability to create for himself. He can be a good go to guy.


----------



## ScottMay

Deng's shot selection makes Jamal Crawford's look like Artis Gilmore's.


----------



## Big_CKansas

I'm suprised Nocionni didn't get the defensive rebound and heave a full-court three!


----------



## rlucas4257

advantage Bulls

But damn, why did they move Kirk outfront again? Get duhon upfront and have him hit Kirk in stride with something going to the bucket, with Deng as option 2.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Deng thinks he's Pippen and misses
> 
> Jeff misses and Chapu rebounds..........
> 
> 
> Does anyone expect to see Noci tear down the rim after the game just to finish off with a bang?


He thought about shooting it from the outside. at least he got closer to the rim before he shot it.

NO FG's by the Bulls in OT.


----------



## chifaninca

36 seconds left.

Harrington blows it. Great play Skiles the idiot


----------



## BealeFarange

Hmm...great d by Alonzo?

Or some of the worst pig-headed offense since Marcus Sr.?


----------



## The Krakken

Whose Idea was it to make Harrington our Go to guy??

Put me back on the fire paxson and fire skiles clubs.


----------



## ChiBron

C'mon Skiles, u should've just given it to Hinrich and let him create.


----------



## rlucas4257

Thats why Skiles is just terrible. You draw up a play for the worst offensive player on the floor, against a former 1st team alldefensive player, in a tight OT game. Just ****ing terrible. Win or lose, ****ing terrible


----------



## chifaninca

El CHAPU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Great rebound!


----------



## spongyfungy

RJ MISSES ON A LAYUP!!! nocioni boards with 2 secs left. TIMEOUT!


----------



## ScottMay

The NJ announcers: "I am shocked, absolutely shocked that the Bulls go to Harrington there vs. 'Zo." Followed by lingering zoom on Skiles.


----------



## BealeFarange

Great rebound, Chapu! 

C'mon Skiles...back to Harrington for a 3-pointer!!!!


----------



## The Krakken

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Thats why Skiles is just terrible. You draw up a play for the worst offensive player on the floor, against a former 1st team alldefensive player, in a tight OT game. Just ****ing terrible. Win or lose, ****ing terrible



I love this board.

I love you guys....:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ScottMay

Kelly Tripucka just savaging the Bulls' coaching staff right now.


----------



## chifaninca

Hey I know, let's put Gordon in and let him shoot it.


----------



## spongyfungy

99-99 

2 secs left.

timeout NJ again.


----------



## Yao Mania

LOL what a first game for you die hard Bulls fans... I'm not watching the game but reading the updates from you guys is just as entertaining


----------



## Chicago N VA

Should be 3.3 on the clock, instead of 2.0 secs.


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this board.
> 
> I love you guys....:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:




This is super fun. My roommates think I'm a loser. I run to the TV (they hate sports) and then to my computer...

GO BULLS!!!


----------



## The Krakken

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> LOL what a first game for you die hard Bulls fans... I'm not watching the game but reading the updates from you guys is just as entertaining


I'm watching the game and the comments are STILL hilarious.


----------



## rlucas4257

Hey Skiles

Why not draw up a play for Jared Reiner dip****


----------



## chifaninca

Give it to Chapu and let him heave it


----------



## ScottMay

End this thing! RJeff will take this thing over if it goes double OT. He's pissed for missing that bunny.


----------



## spongyfungy

WTF!!


----------



## chifaninca

edit


----------



## The Krakken

Sigh!!!


----------



## BealeFarange

OMG...the absolute WORST POSSIBLE THING THAT COULD HAPPEN


----------



## ScottMay

OR, instead of drawing up a play for anyone, why not just give the ball right back to the Nets.


----------



## spongyfungy

Thank goodness RJ missed that shot. GEEz


----------



## ballafromthenorth

WHAT? what happened??


----------



## The Krakken

Hinrich is hobbling.....:no:


----------



## rwj333

what happenned????


----------



## rlucas4257

Nice gesture by Skiles to put his arm around Duhon. See, I can say something nice about him. But the ****er still cant coach, and he voted for Bush


----------



## Yao Mania

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

who made the entry pass?


----------



## Chicago N VA

Wow............

Bulls lose out on 2 sep opportunites to close this out during regulation and OT.


----------



## ScottMay

What could have been worse than that inbounds play? Skiles stepping onto the court, lowering his trousers, and voiding his bowels?


----------



## BealeFarange

I'm going to have a heart attack...I can't take a double overtime! I can't take it! 

Sadly, I don't think the Bulls can either. Kirk can't create for himself and he's now being paid extra special attention. 

Who's going to step up in 2OT (if anyone)? 

I say it's gotta be Deng.


----------



## BG7

Is it too hard to realize, that you have to give the ball to Hinrich in crunch time.


----------



## ScottMay

Double OT means even MORE stats for you roto players.


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>ballafromthenorth</b>!
> WHAT? what happened??


When they threw the ball in, they threw it over nocioni's head which takes no time off the clock.


----------



## spongyfungy

Was that duhon on the inbounds on the other end? He tried to throw a pass into Nocioni but he threw it over everyones head. I mean WAY OVER. Out of bounds Nets ball. RJ gets a 3 up. but he missed


----------



## Pure Scorer

ben gordon.


----------



## The Krakken

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Nice gesture by Skiles to put his arm around Duhon. See, I can say something nice about him. But the ****er still cant coach, *and he voted for Bush*


FIRE SKILES!!!!


----------



## chifaninca

FIRE SKILES.............


It's not the players, RLUCAS and the rest are right.

Is TIm Floyd disguised as Skiles?


No offensive sets, plays at all. Makes you yearn for Jay Williams.


Bulls gotta win this.

I say Chapu baits Jefferson into throwing a punch.

Or...we have our offensive go-to-guy Harrington go one on one the rest of the way.



Wait, it's skiles.....He'll sit Hinrich and put in Gordon


----------



## ballafromthenorth

:laugh: This is truly the best board on the internet.. Even when we're losing you people's comments are just awesome and make the loss easier to take  So we're going to double OT?


----------



## BealeFarange

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> What could have been worse than that inbounds play? Skiles stepping onto the court, lowering his trousers, and voiding his bowels?


Post of the night. 

Hey, what's this about Skiles voting for Bush? I must have missed that...?


----------



## son of oakley

Jeez, I thought you guys would like Harrington, but nobody said to make him a go-to guy!


----------



## lister333

bad coaching, bad coaching, bad coaching...


----------



## rlucas4257

im not looking at the stats but Hinrich has to be close to a triple double


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> ben gordon.


Who's that? I've come to believe he's just a rumor.


----------



## ScottMay

I wonder if the Georgetown hierarchy that always meant Mourning had to defer to Ewing extends all the way down to players like Harrington.


----------



## The Krakken

Now Harrington thinks he's Kevin Garnett


----------



## spongyfungy

Vaughn sets up down low. Zo throws Harrington down. pass out. Nets shoots no good. Hinrich sets up. Harrington gets it. 

pass back to Hinrich.

foul on Vaughn

inbounds deflected. Bulls ball. Harrington shoots MISS.

Nocioni over the back foul. 5 on him

vaughn to best to RJ. Nocioni steals the crosscourt pass. Duhon sets it up. to Hinrich. a runner GOOD!!


----------



## chifaninca

Hinrich with the "ohh yeah" shot.


Hinrich has played 50 minutes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rwj333

Hinrich has 32-4-7 .... he's on my fantasy team .

He was actually really underrated by my friends in the league. 3 stls and a block.


----------



## The Krakken

Game over. We're gonna lose. Only 60 more of these to go.


----------



## ScottMay

Holy crap the Bulls have a got damn itchy collective trigger finger. It's a basketball, not a freaking live grenade!


----------



## Bolts

100 to 69

the number of shots we have taken (100) and the number they have taken.

This should have been over in regulation


----------



## rwj333

Meanwhile, we thought Curry was a bad rebounder, but Jason Collins has played 41 minutes and has 2 rebounds.


----------



## spongyfungy

Best utilizes a screen. shoots GOOD.

Duhon drives on Zo. MISS, Nocioni shoots BLOCKED by zo.

Vaughn shoots a jumper GOOD.

Nocioni drives. Duhon shoots a three MISS. Aired it.

Griffin keeps ball alive. 

24 second shot clock something wrong.

4 secs on shot clock. Duhon inbounds. Hinrich shoots a long three. another shot clock mishap. Hinrich's three did not hit rim according to refs. (even though it did) :upset: 

Timeout Nets.

103 101 Nets. 2:25 2OT


----------



## chifaninca

Not a knock on Hinrich, just a comment on how much he's having to do -

He's 11 of 29.

If our PG has to shoot 30 a game it's goona be a tough season.


----------



## MikeDC

Oh for ****'s sake... aren't we the home team? Shouldn't we get a modicrum of decency with these calls?


----------



## ChiBron

Man so many bricks.


----------



## The Krakken

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Oh for ****'s sake... aren't we the home team? Shouldn't we get a modicrum of decency with these calls?


We're also the bulls.


----------



## qwerty

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Not a knock on Hinrich, just a comment on how much he's having to do -
> 
> He's 11 of 29.
> 
> If our PG has to shoot 30 a game it's goona be a tough season.


You would think that when curry returns that will take some touches away from hinrich. But who knows with skiles.


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon
deng
Hinrich 
Harrington 
Nocioni

RJ turnover 10 TO's on him


----------



## BG7

R-Jeff Triple Double 

24 pts 19 rebs 10 TO


----------



## chifaninca

great pass Deng to Harrington


----------



## ballafromthenorth

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> R-Jeff Triple Double
> 
> 24 pts 19 rebs 10 TO


:laugh: good call!


----------



## MikeDC

Beauty of a play by Deng to set up Harrington.


----------



## Pure Scorer

why isn't chandler in the game?


----------



## chifaninca

Nocioni "Kobe'd" by Travis Best


----------



## spongyfungy

Deng nice look downlow to Harrington for the easy layin. !!!

Best shoots deep. MISS Nets board.

Vaughn to Rj. Zo downlow. guarded by Hinrich....Bleh. lays it in GOOD.

Hinrich downlow. to Deng back out to Duhon. Duhon drives and dishes to Nocioni downlow. Best pulls Nocioni's jersey real hard. 2 shots.

105-103. Nets. misses the first misses the second

1 minute left.


----------



## rlucas4257

I like Nocioni, even though I think he has been a net negative tonight. But let me say this, he would be a huge villain in the NBA, ala Rodman, Artest, Laimbeer, if he was on a high profile team


----------



## ballafromthenorth

What on earth is going on??


----------



## chifaninca

Noci chokes it.


Mourning finishes it


----------



## BG7

Zo looked super pissed at Nocioni


----------



## spongyfungy

Larrivee says the D word. 

Nocioni fouls Zo on the arm. Zo stumbles after a dunk. Zo looks pissed but will shoot the extra shot.

107-103 47.8 left.


----------



## qwerty

Nocioni looks mad as hell, as he should be.


----------



## elias03

nocioni looks horrible tonight. hes discusting to watch. he chokes so damn much also.


----------



## spongyfungy

I believe in Mongolia. Chapu means goat.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Okay, 99.9 percent sure that BULLS LOSE!


----------



## rlucas4257

Hey Skiles, how about a play for Frank Williams here?


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> nocioni looks horrible tonight. hes discusting to watch. he chokes so damn much also.


----------



## Pure Scorer

it's his first game in the nba. playing on a pretty subpar team at this point.


----------



## chifaninca

Well,

what kind of effect does this have on tomorrow nights game?

Gotta make Hinrich a tired guy.

Thanks Gordon, for nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gordon - 0 for 6, 1 TO - 3 pts

Duhon - 8 assist and great hustle


----------



## spongyfungy

Nocioni fouled out on the last play.

Nocioni still has the towel over his face. Hinrich lays it in

they call the offensive foul on Hinrich !!!!

he was outside the circle


----------



## elias03

violet palmer is a whore.


----------



## BG7

BULL**** STUPID ****ING REFEREES FIRE ALL THOSE STUPID ****ERS I HATE THESE ****ERS THIS IS SO ****ING GAY


----------



## Pure Scorer

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Well,
> 
> what kind of effect does this have on tomorrow nights game?
> 
> Gotta make Hinrich a tired guy.
> 
> Thanks Gordon, for nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gordon - 0 for 6, 1 TO - 3 pts
> 
> Duhon - 8 assist and great hustle


Well, atleast we know that gordon will comeback with, at worst, a consistent effort. 


....
i hope


----------



## rlucas4257

Those KU kids are gritty. Vaughn and Hinrich with both hard nosed plays


----------



## ballafromthenorth

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> violet palmer is a whore.


Thats gotta be in the top 3 quotes of the night :laugh:


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Hey Skiles, how about a play for Frank Williams here?


Forgot we even had him. LOL


----------



## qwerty

Even though i would not like to agree with the refs, it was the right call.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Time for Kill Bill.

:sigh:


----------



## Yao Mania

c'mon, 2 posession game, Bulls can still win this!!


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Even though i would not like to agree with the refs, it was the right call.


Uts the principles of thing, you always want the game to go into triple ot.


----------



## spongyfungy

we have another game tomorow. with a short roster.

RJ dribbles it out. 

Timeout called by Vaughn as he dives on the floor for the rebound. It's over.


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> Time for Kill Bill.
> 
> :sigh:


 you jinxed us before damnit :upset:


----------



## ScottMay

Note to self: playing the game the right way/having a good jib and free-throw making are mutually exclusive.


----------



## rlucas4257

Vaughn makes the winning plays that wont show up in the box score over the last 2 possesions


----------



## chifaninca

Free throws killed us:

New Jersey 29-33
Chicago 16-27

Hinrich and Nocioni could've seasled it for us, but didn't


----------



## BG7

Skiles is a loser. A scrub. I dont think he won a championship as a player and for sure won't as a coach. Once a loser always a loser.


----------



## BG7

Griffin giving us hope.


----------



## spongyfungy

107 103 15 secs left. Vaughn to RJ as he dunks it.

Hinrich throws to Griffin as he drains a three. 109-106 4.8 left Nets ball as Hinrich fouls RJ.


----------



## chifaninca

Hey, Griffin has been quitely encouraging tonite. We will need him tomorrow night.


----------



## elias03

fts could of easily won this game for us. damn it nocioni and hinrich


----------



## chifaninca

Ben Gordon in - GAME Officially OVER


----------



## spongyfungy

Hinrich fouls out 34 pts 8 assists

111-106 Vaughn makes both FT's 4.7 secs left. Bulls ball Timeout.


----------



## BG7

Is gordon Skile's Darko.


----------



## truth

As a Knick fan,would you please explain to me how the #$%^ you let JC go,and while you are at it could we please have Frank Williams back?


----------



## spongyfungy

Deng throws a three. clank. Bulls lose.

111--106. free big macs.


----------



## The Krakken

Same old ****. Just a different day.


----------



## elias03

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> As a Knick fan,would you please explain to me how the #$%^ you let JC go,and while you are at it could we please have Frank Williams back?




and as a bulls fan can you kindly shut the **** up


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Halftime, we got outscored by 10 in each quarter. We shot horrible, and you can tell by Richard Jefferson having 13 rebounds at the half.
> 
> I'm not going to buy into this firesale and call the season a wash, because I think a lot of it is nerves with all the youth and rookies we have, but I'm still extremely concerned about Skiles. We shot three times as many three pointers as them, and that seems like a result of poor offense and inability to get a good shot closer.
> 
> That said, dont be surprised if the Bulls make a little run to put themselves back in this game.


I think my halftime analysis was pretty on. Skiles offense is still a reason to worry, but once these youngsters get the nerves out, they can play some ball.


----------



## jmk

_No one_ giving RJ props for a 26/21/9 night? C'mon guys, I know this is a Bulls board, but c'mon. He was amazing tonight.


----------



## lister333

this team has heart though....
and my heart is absolutely broken now!!


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> _No one_ giving RJ props for a 26/21/9 night? C'mon guys, I know htis is a Bulls board, but c'mon. He was amazing tonight.


he did everything but score in the first half. involved everyone.

Took over in the second half. Was a hero at closing seconds and was clutch. drew the double team in OT and got it in the hands of the right people in the OT. He had to do it all. He had to bring the ball up and had to be the man so he has an excuse for those TO's


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> _No one_ giving RJ props for a 26/21/9 night? C'mon guys, I know this is a Bulls board, but c'mon. He was amazing tonight.


I believe RJ was referred to several times on this thread as a legitimate All-Star-caliber player.

He also had 11 turnovers tonight, in the interest of full disclosure.


----------



## truth

> and as a bulls fan can you kindly shut the **** up


i apologise..Would you PLEASE waive Frank so w can have him back..And thank you for JC:laugh:


----------



## garnett

when are curry and davis due back?


----------



## rlucas4257

Ok we lost. But good effort. I guess this can qualify losing the right way. Exciting. Couple of observations

Skiles cant coach. Tactically had no idea. The Bulls play better when they dont run whatever sets he is trying to run. He also ran away from what was working

Kirk is a heck of a player. he leads the league in scoring after one game. But he is a better 2 then a 1. In the first half, he forced some stuff. But in the run with him just catching and shooting, he looked superb

Deng is a star in the making. He ran out of gas at the end, but to think he is this good at 19 with limited amount of basketball time, its scary.

Nocioni is going to be our Artest. Which means with the good, we will have to take the bad. With a player like that, you dont try to reign him in, you just live with the mistakes that come out of his wackiness. Like i said, if he played for the Lakers, or even Houston, he would be recognized league wide as a villain

How does Eddy Curry fit in with the small ball lineup? Does he clog it up for Deng to work inside? Or does he give the bulls a post presence that works? 

Duhon is a solid player. Made plays that wont show up in the box score. 

Great effort again. however its hard to gauge how real it was. NJ just gave us a break and the momentum flowed. But the Bulls took the opportunity and made it work. 

Now off to watch GS/Utah


----------



## ChristopherJ

Hincrich amazing


----------



## rlucas4257

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> _No one_ giving RJ props for a 26/21/9 night? C'mon guys, I know this is a Bulls board, but c'mon. He was amazing tonight.


I think my exact quote was, RJ is a first option star in this league


----------



## Salvaged Ship

Geez, Chandler ends up with 3 pts, 4 rebs, 0 assts, 0 blocks, 3 turnovers. Year 4 and this is what we get.

Chandler looks like the "B" word to me.


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> _No one_ giving RJ props for a 26/21/9 night? C'mon guys, I know this is a Bulls board, but c'mon. He was amazing tonight.


I believe Rlucas did earlier.

He is a stud, no doubt about it.

He's their go to guy. Something that the bulls have yet to find.

Deng, Noci, Hinrich and even Harrington looked really good tonite.

Great supporting role guys tonite appeared to be Duhon and Chandler.

1st half was absolutely awful. Quite possibly the worst basketball I've watched the Bulls play in the past 6 seasons.

Forutunately, they got the Skiles out of themselves and came out in the second half and played truly inspiring ball. They gave Bulls fans hope. 

There are positives, but just as many negatives.

Someone pointed out that Curry may have made a difference. Who knows. This did however, give us a glimpse of life without the staypuft Center and grandfather time (Davis).

Give me Pao Gasol and Curry is yours Jerry West. We'll throw in Gordon and Williams, you send us back Swift or someone else of value. Or a 1st rd pick or two.

Go Bullies.......Exciting game in the second half. Deng It! No I can't turn any games off this season and have once again been suckered into NBA League Pass. Oh well, there are worse addictions.


----------



## The Krakken

Sadly.....I agree.


----------



## WestHighHawk

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Those KU kids are gritty. Vaughn and Hinrich with both hard nosed plays


Exactly what I was thinking, rlucas. 
That was one heck of an opening, sitting-on-the-edge-of-my-seat game!


----------



## spongyfungy

My grades tonight :

Kirk Hinrich :* B+ *pros : brought us back. Cons: sucky first half, poor shooting first half. missed that one free throw late to seal it. Settled on too many threes. Tried to do too much.

Ben Gordon : *F+ *pros : He drove to the lane a few times. that's it. CONS: can't shoot. can't defend. even off of excellent screens and good looks he misses.

Othella Harrington* B *Pros: nice beginning but disappeared in the middle. Solid late. showed nice range and post game. showed old form when he played with Hakeem.

Tyson Chandler: *C- *Pros : some nice blocks. a few putbacks. Cons : didn't really show up. got into too much foul trouble. 

Andres Nocioni : *C+ *Pros : made some clutch threes. Cons : Missed key Free throws late in the game. Shot way too early before the shot clock expired. took some questionable shots. played too wildly turned the ball over too much. He tried to do way to much with the ball, creating shots that weren't there.

Bench

Luol Deng *A* Pros: knew his role but exceeded. Fought for offensive rebounds and really knew what to do with the ball for the most part. He really should have started. He would have gotten way more putbacks camping low in the post after the Bulls as a team missed so many shots. Cons : took too many threes.

Chris Duhon : *A * Pros : handled the ball, freeing Hinrich to shoot the ball and get set up for the shot. He penetrated and dished off nicely for much easier shots by Nocioni and Harrington. He even made some threes. Cons : 

Adrian Griffin* B* Pros : nice defense and provided a lift on the offensive end. Cons : looked confused.

Skiles * D* Knew that Deng, Nocioni, Hinrich, Duhon, Chandler was the best lineup to go with. He even said that was the best combo. yet he decided to start Gordon. At least he wisened up and put in Duhon later. Some playcalling was questionable. but come on. He didn't draw a play to throw over Nocioni's head. We can't get out of a simple trap.We apply the full court press late but in the beginning the Bulls were absolutely lethargic. This is the start of the regular season. no need to experiment with Gordon now. What makes you think Gordon will start to light it up right away.

We had no right to win this game after our poor 2 quarters. Going into the game and looking at it overall. This is supposed to be one of the worst teams we play and we lose to them? Sure we find out we can come back but we must play consistent 4 quarter ball. pathetic 1st half effort by the Bulls defensively.


----------



## LuolDeng

I already made my explecitive laden rant at the game.
So I will keep it simple...
The refs had their heads so far up their ****ing *** it wasn't even funny...


----------



## El Chapu

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> I think my exact quote was, RJ is a first option star in this league


Not...if you are a contender.


----------



## spongyfungy

skiles postgame on Sportsnite CSN 12 PM.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Ok we lost. But good effort. I guess this can qualify losing the right way. Exciting.


 



> Skiles cant coach.


 



> Tactically had no idea.






> The Bulls play better when they dont run whatever sets he is trying to run.


 



> Kirk is a heck of a player.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Someone pointed out that Curry may have made a difference. Who knows. This did however, give us a glimpse of life without the staypuft Center and grandfather time (Davis).


He would have. Even if Curry played just the first quarter and sat on the bench the rest of the way. Everyone knows he starts off strong before he fizzles out. At least he would have provided what Harrington brought the first 3 possessions.


----------



## BG7

I think props should be given to me, for knowing that Skiles was a crappy coach to begin with.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> I think props should be given to me, for knowing that Skiles was a crappy coach to begin with.


I predicted the sun was going to come up today and I'm not looking for a cookie..


Anyways, was at a bar doing the first half that fortunately wasn't showing the Bulls. Checked the score on my phone and it was along the lines of 15-40. I wasn't exactly suprised.
I came back in time to watch them get back into it, and we looked great in the 2nd half from what I saw.
Ran out of gas at the end in OT.
What sucks is while they played 200% better in the 2nd half and were actually fun to watch, this kind of loss makes me more pissed off then a blowout.
I ****ing hate losing close games.

But yea I missed the first half, where the hell was Chandler?
I saw him maybe once, for about 2 minutes.


Othella Harrington was knocking down 16 foot J's in crunch time, I was rather confused.


----------



## Future

So..... why didn't Skiles put Pike in there towards the end of the game when he knew we needed a good free throw shooter in the game to ice it. Surely he wasn't relying on Hinrich being open, or was he? 

And why wasn't Deng starting?

The answer is, Skiles sucks....


----------



## Future

DP... sorry


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> So..... why didn't Skiles put Pike in there towards the end of the game when he knew we needed a good free throw shooter in the game to ice it. Surely he wasn't relying on Hinrich being open, or was he?
> 
> And why wasn't Deng starting?
> 
> The answer is, Skiles sucks....


good valid points. I'm not going to answer for him.


----------



## johnston797

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> Geez, Chandler ends up with 3 pts, 4 rebs, 0 assts, 0 blocks, 3 turnovers. Year 4 and this is what we get.
> 
> Chandler looks like the "B" word to me.



Don't blame the player. Cartwright was able to get a lot more out of a 20 yr Tyson that Skiles is able to get out of a 22yr Tyson. Chandler's jumpshot looks a lot better. This guy is going to be very solid down the road.


----------



## Salvaged Ship

Sklies may be an idiot, but I can't blame him for Chandler's lack of rebounding and ineffectiveness. Maybe him not getting shots, but poor defending and rebounding is all about heart and effort.


----------



## spongyfungy

In the Thick of Things 

Deng, who came off the bench to replace an ineffective Ben Gordon, scored 16 of his 18 points after halftime, consistently fighting for loose balls and pushing inside for offensive putbacks.

"That's the way I have to play," said Deng, who added 10 rebounds. "I'll never stop working." 

Almost makes me want to cry. Beautiful.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG




----------



## spongyfungy

PM me for the highlights / goods.


----------



## spongyfungy

Players comments


----------



## johnston797

> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> Sklies may be an idiot, but I can't blame him for Chandler's lack of rebounding and ineffectiveness. Maybe him not getting shots, but poor defending and rebounding is all about heart and effort.


If we made decisions on all of our players by the time Chandler drew his 4th foul, then Hinrich would be sent packing, too.


----------



## Da Grinch

i just went through this whole thread and it was pretty entertaining .

but the game was better, the best i've seen in a long while , i just wish the bulls could have pulled it out.


----------

